# Ordo Xeno



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Inquisitor Alice stared out into the black void. She stood on board the Firestorm class frigate _“Last Out”. _120 servants of the Emperor manned this craft, as well as the small contingent of stormtroopers and the two deathwatch marines that were assigned to help Alice in her mission. Alice was thankful that both Ezra and Revan had been assigned to help her through this mission. She hit the intercom before saying _“Revan, Ezra report to my quarters immediately. Would the stormtroopers converge on the briefing room.”_ About time to tell them the other reason that they were here.

Revan: You are meditating in your quarters reflecting on past battles when you hear Alice over the intercom. You will have to make your way through the crowded ship to get to Alice’s quarters.

Ezra: You are sparing against five servitors, when you hear Alice. One servitor takes advantage of your momentary distraction to flank you and proceed to attack you. Defeat the servitors before heading to Alice’s quarters.

Cain and Drake: You two are both sparing against each other, testing the others abilities. When you hear the announcement you finish sparing and head there quickly. Talk along the way.

Christine, Mikael, Sileven and Shadow: You are all in your barracks, maintaining your gear and socialising with each other.

Faith: As part of Alice's retinue you are already with her in her quarters. A chessboard has been set up. "I hear your quite the chess player Faith. Fancy a game?" Inquired Alice. She motioned for Faith to take a seat. "Tell me did you join the sisterhood to get back at your parents, or because you truely wanted to become one?" (Ask any question you want, and you can beat Alice at chess.)
A bit slow beginning I know but if you could just socialise with each other for the time being.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

_This fight was good._ Rakarn was sparring with the man he had met earlier, once he'd been inducted into the Inquisitors service. He had thought at first that this man, Cain, as he'd been called, would just be some delinquent, but it turned out he could put out an admirable fight.

Unfortunately, just as the fight reached its climax, both of them sweating and panting, and the victor almost determined, a message came from the intercom, interrupting their clash of wills. “Revan, Ezra report to my quarters immediately. Would the stormtroopers converge on the briefing room.”

Drake sheathed his sword as they listened. "Best not to keep them waiting." He pulled on his uniforms shirt over his body, and steadied his breathing. A good workout, even if he didn't have time to realize the outcome.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael sat in the Barracks, his Grenade Launcher laid out infront of him in twenty or so pieces. He leaned back with a cloth in his hand, cleaning a bolt. After a few seconds he set the bolt and cloth down and began inspecting his Ammo. Eighteen canisters sat before him. Mikael picked up each canister and inspected them carefully, before gently setting them down.

The intercom cut in above him, _“Revan, Ezra report to my quarters immediately. Would the stormtroopers converge on the briefing room.”_

He muttered under his breath, "Damn." He pulled out a small watch, pressing a button on it. His hands instantly jumped into action, assembling the Grenade launcher, piece by piece, in a lightning fury. When it was finished, he set the weapon down, and pressed the button on the watch. Looking at the time, He scowled. The watch read twenty-eight seconds.

Mikale discharged the weapon, removing the Canisters from it and putting the safety on. He clipped the Sling to the two clips on the launcher. He stood up, straighting out his shirt and brushing his pants off. He looked over at the others to see if they where going to head to the Briefing room as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow sat silently, polishing his modified Hellgun 'Lancer', as his fellow Stormtroopers conversed. He had no wish to join them, such things were irrelevant to him. As the intercom sounded across the room Shadow silently rose, 'Lancer' slung across his shoulder and walked out.

As Shadow crossed the walkways he spared a glance to the closed shutters, the horrors of the Immaterium were out there. Shadow however did not fear those horrors, having no fears at all. He avoided the crowded sections of the ship, not caring for crowds, and cut through the maintenance bays, Servitors not bothering him at all, to reach the briefing room.

As he arrived he sat down and began reciting the Litany of Preparation, so that he would be ready at a moment's notice.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Faith smiled at Alice, 'Oh, I'd love a good game. I've heard that inquisitors are notorously good at it, and I love a challenge.'
She sat down across from her, smoothign out the dark red robes of her order, and they started to play. Smiling, she watched as Alice opened with one of the infamous Eisenhorn's openings. Playing into her hand, she began countering with one of the equally infamous openings from Ravenor, making it seem like a remake of a classic match. With but a few things out of place however.
Nodding as she hears Alice's question, 'I should have guessed that you'd have read up on me before I came here. I actually did it for both reasons. All my parents want is a girl who is nice, pretty, can sit up straight, smile and be a good wife to somebody they need to get a political marriage from, to cut some deal or whatnot. I am certainly NOT going to have myself be used like that, I'm ten times smarter than both of my brothers combined, but my dad wants them to lead the family business, not his youngest daughter, he can marry of my two sisters, but he'd be doing himself a disfavor if he did that with me. Besides.. I don't do sitting up straight and smiling vacantly. I always wanted to actually DO something with my life. My father never saw that. So I went looking for my own way. The sisterhood is a place where I can learn, and where I can make a difference, much better than back home. So what kind of artifact have archeologists found that is so important that it requires an inquisitor's attention? A forgotten eldar temple? A wraithlord? maybe even.. a broken webway gate?'
As she spoke, she suddenly changed her method of defense to attack using a Macharian Gambit. Not seeign the trap, Alice took both her bunkers with a smile, then she moved her space marine aside, blocking off her emperor's only escape from her Ecclesiarch. 'Checkmate.'


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain sweat soaked sucked in a deep breath his muscles burned from the contest. The veteran being nearly twice his age but it seamed to not slow him down at all, sorely disappointed that his youth granted him no edge.

Pulling his uniform back over his scarred form and sheathing his knife he relaxed a bit controlling his breathing. Finding his words he let a slight smile creep across his face, "I guess this will be settled another time."

He wondered to himself if he had past the trial by fire Drake had seemed to be putting him through. Cain was used to this form of treatment by this time. Grizzled veterans and superiors questioning his resolve and testing the skill of such a young Trooper. Doing his best to rise to each occasion Cain hoped one day he would earn their respect.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake shrugged. "Maybe, never know how long you're going to live." He strapped his sword to himself, tightly across his back in the Garadian way. The sheath was decorated with runes, similar to the outline of the dragons that were now concealed by his shirt. 

Drake started walking to the briefing room, one of the places which he had been sure to mark in his mind. His breathing and heart rate leveled out, but stayed high for a satisfactory amount of time, his brisk pace keeping the exercise in his body. Cain would follow, or not, if he felt that way. Drake was rather neutral towards that. Fighting, whether with his gun, or with his sword, was a language that intrigued him much more.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra spun away from the blade, his golden skin slick in sweat. The message had allowed the Servitor to get around him, and it was now attacking with its twin blades. The Servitor, a large monster with a under-bit mechanical jaw and metal plating across its chest lunged forwards again, this time striking Ezra in the chest and drawing a trickle of blood which patted against the sand beneath their feet before sealing shut. He lunged forwards with his own short blade, a triangular weapon that could be found in several of the training cages and caught the Servitor in the throat, pushing the pommel with the palm of his free hand it ripped upwards and out of the skull. 

Thick black wires ruptured and hissed oil and other fluids in all directions and sprayed his bare form in the pungent gore. He spun on his heel, ripping the blade free and pulling the head in two. A shrunken brain fell out and a sparkling wire in the empty cavity flickered gently before Ezra struck behind, cracking the metal of its chest and destroying the twisting mechanisms there. He grinned as it fell to the ground, sending up a cloud of sand as its immense bulk dug deep. 

He backed away from the remaining four, blade spinning in one hand while the other was bunched at his side for a blow if he was to falter. The second Servitor charged. A hunchbacked creature with a bald head traced in wires, its eyes replaced by large bulbous orbs that sent red beams moving across the muscle bounded front of the Hawk Lord. Its left arm was replaced by a large pincer that closed and opened furiously, with enough force to destroy the Astartes body. Its right arm was a simple crackling Power-Whip that lashed outwards every now and again. 

It ran forwards like a ape, and struck Ezra in the midsection headfirst. The air was knocked from the lungs of Ezra and he let out a small pain filled sigh as he fell onto his back, the sand shifting unevenly beneath the pair. The Space Marine head butted twice, striking the skull of the vat-born creature and caving it inwards. Yet it continued to struggle against him. Ezra, holding the blade in both hands brought it down into the creatures back and kicked it off, pushing it into the sand so that the blade dug further. 

He twisted the body again and pulled the blade free, leaping forwards towards the next Servitor. Taller than the rest, this one was elevated up upon four spindly insect-like legs that each ended in three pronged claws. A pair of arms rose from its shoulders, axe like blades burned into the skin of each one. Its skin was pale with splotches of crimson across it. The head was oversized and distorted, with large sections of skull formed into orbs upon its head. 

One leg came up and struck forwards, narrowly dodged by Ezra it continued onwards through the air before getting sliced in two at the backwards knee joint by Ezra. Oil slipped forwards, staining the sand once again. It stumbled, unbalanced by the loss of a limb and brought both arms downwards upon Ezra. He threw his weapon forwards at that, splitting the air and grinned as it struck the heart of the beast. It fell backwards drunkenly, the mechanical brain dying with no pain. 

The fourth and fifth came together. Both were tiny things, no taller than Ezra’s hip. More than likely, they had once been children. Each carried a curved blade that was slick with some form of silver liquid that shorn brightly in the overhead lights. Without remorse, Ezra punched forwards with both hands, fingers outstretched, and impaled their skulls. He lifted the shuddering corpses into the air and threw them away brutally into the wall. Both broke violently, collapsing in crumpled heaps and finally Ezra left the training cage. 

A pair of Inquisitorial Bonds-Men in red and black tunics ran towards him as soon as his foot left the cage, dabbing away the liquids that drenched his body away with white cloth’s. He lifted one finger up to his tattoo’s and moved it along them, following the swirls perfectly as he continued to walk. The blast doors of the armoury loomed ahead, their riveted sections locked in a powerful embrace that no tyrant could break. However they slid open at his sight, as if in fear of his terrible gaze and he stepped inwards, the lights immediately flickering onwards. 

He passed racks of weapons, but ignored these and rather set out for the Private Armoury of Ezra, where his Armour and weapons rested. He placed his palm over the Ident-Scanner and a green line over took his hand, moving up and down several times until there was a loud click and the door opened, sliding away to either side. He stepped inwards, the smell of body oil and polish overtaking his senses. 

The room was large and circular, the walls were covered in ten murals. Eight depicted a Primarch standing in sculptured poses, hands held around capes and sheathed blades. The ninth portrayed the Emperor, Terra held in one hand, in the other was some far flung world that must have been of importance to him, the surface covered in lush green grass and blue oceans. The centre of the room arched downwards, four flight of steps each leading to one of the side rooms. 

This was where he spent most of his time tending to his Armour and weaponry, the two things which meant the most to him. In the centre of the room, upon a raised platform stood his Armour. Held upright by a shimmering field of energy. He clicked his fingers, and several Servitors rode down from above upon long black piston arms which connected to their backs, dozens of fitting arms held by metal joints to their dead bodies. Slowly they begun to fit the Armour, while Ezra recited a prayer to the Machine-God. 

After ten minutes, the last piece was finally put in place and Ezra stood, taking his Plasma-Pistol from a red velvet pillow that was being held by a Servitor. His Lightning Claw had already been fitted along with the rest of his arm section shortly after the torso had been put into place. He stood, servos whining and placed on his helm and head dress before beginning the walk towards the Quarters of Alice. 

He arrived soon after and knocked once, before pushing the doors opening and walking inwards. He stopped a metre or so away and stared at the Lady-Inquisitor and said “You requested my presence?” before turning to the second figure and asking “And whom are you?”.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain laughed to himself strapping the rest of his uniform on and slinging his bolter over his torso and resting the stock tight to his right shoulder the blade now resting sheathed on the left side of his chest plate. 

Rushing after Drake down realizing the fun of the contest was over and he had a job to do. Fallowing close behind calm washed over him. Soon the question that burned in his head would be answered, what was this assignment they had been called for? 

More troublesome was the calling of the Deathwatch. Drake's stern words echoed within him. No matter, Cain had a duty and whatever the reasons he would do what needed to be done.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The room was sparse, bordering upon bare, a well muscled maneqquin built to bear the weight of a suit of power armour stood discretely in a cornor, leaning upon a long staff. A hilt of ivory curled ornately in a grip for his hand before shooting upwards, ripples of white and gold inlay into a long thin blade. 

Revan gazed upon it yet he did not see it, as he regulated his breathing, elevating his body through what many called the enumerations. His brothers knew not where these teachings came from, they had always been and they were strong. 

The librarian's eyes slipped shut and the room was blocked from view as he felt the press of the warp upon his aura, a sudden great weight pressing upon his very soul. He steeled his reserve, should he embrace the warp. He felt souls moving throughout the ship, felt there own aura's weak and strong and he allowed his strength to flow around them , avoiding the lightest unsettling touch.

He began once more rising through a second ritual of peace and he felt every muscle relax. The warp tempted him, goaded him, should he embrace it... look to the future... he reached out yet his soul sang strong...no... he withdrew the trembling finger and resteadied himself, holding his breathing, his concentration steady.

He lingered there for half an hour, souls he had killed, spells he had cast and most importantly knowledge he had gained swirling within his mind. he had learnt so much yet knew so little. The thought made him frown and smile at the same time... so much left to be uncovered, so many mysteries to discover. The thought made his face crease in a small smile. Knowledge is power.

The intercom buzzed and he looked up slowly, staring at the small grey vox unit upon the wall allowing his calm, concentration to slip away... allowing emotions to flood through him, warming his heart and mind

“Revan, Ezra report to my quarters immediately. Would the stormtroopers converge on the briefing room.”

He stood slowly, knowing the ship would be flooding with bodies, yet the would not hinder his progress. He was an astartes,a demi-god, they would step aside, and he was a psyker, they would flatten themselves to the walls.

The staff felt easy in his hand as he slipped it from the holder and pushed away into the ships corridor, walking at his ease.

He did not mind gyardsman, well "stormtroopers" they were slightly more talented and infinitely more arrogant, yet useful none the less. An astartes usually drew the attention allowing stormtroopers to excell cutting down enemies whilst the enemies attention was drawn.

They parted before him, though he did not force them to, the hem of his robe fluttered around him as he moved at ease and the waves of troopers parted infront of him and closed behind him.

He rarely wore his helm and he felt the slightest breeze of an airconditioning unit as he traced the path to Alice's quarters, the guardsman becoming more sparse as he moved further and deeper into the ship.

At the inquisitors door he knocked softly before pushing the door open and entering, an inquisitor deserved a little respect

He stood framed in the doorway for a moment

"You wanted to see me inquisitor"

A chessboard lay upon the table and he smiled

"I take it it was not to play chess... you know you will loose"

The inquisitors aura pulsed strongly, confident and bright, a tinge of excitement in her mind, Revan stood quietly close to him and his aura tasted familiar, calm serene and he touched it gently. A small comforting touch upon his friends mind and he felt a sudden burning curiosity and his confusion peaked.

Then for the first time he noticed a second aura and he focused his attention upon it. His eyes flicked round upon it as he felt knowledge, a mind keen, desperate for knowledge and he felt a sudden excitement. A kindred spirit, a seeker of knowledge

She was small, well compared to him with long chesnut brown hair and keen sharp eyes and he avoided the desperate urge to link with her mind and sap its knowledge, drain its information, rejecting the possibility of even touching the others mind.

"And this is?" he added indicating the woman with a lazy flick of his wrist. He kept his eyes blank, a small smile lipped his lips and he bowed his head

"Knowledge is power, guard it well" he muttered his eyes not leaving the new womans face


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

OOC: mini update for the members in Alice's quarters.

Alice smiled as seemingly Faith beat her at chess though the Inquisitor knew how to beat her it was important to have her retinues and troops moral high. "Firstly there is an Eldar webway down there intact we believe Faith."

A knock came at the door and Ezra walked in. "Ezra this is Faith. She is a new member of my personnel retinue. Her knowledge and expertise is invaluble for our mission." She said with a smile. She motioned for him to walk in the room and a moment later Revan walked through. "I wouldn't try and beat you at chess Revan. No point your psyker abilities are more potent then mine. This is Sister Faith of the Dialogus sisterhood. She is an expert on Xeno languages especially the eldar and is one member of my new retinue."

"The reason I called you here is because you two marines are the people I trust the most. Sister Faith I'm sure you will earn the trust that I am placing with you. Another Inquisitor was dispatched before us and arrived at the world several days ago. We had contact until he landed when the gate is and we have heard nothing since. Either he has gone rogue over some powerful Xeno technology or more likely he is dead or captive. Dark Eldar raiders have been harrassing the closest settlements to the webway so we shall most definatly have a fight on our hands. Our primary objective is to find if we can use the webway gate, but we must also keep a lookout for Inquisitor Helus. Right I'm sure you can keep this to yourselves for the moment, now we better make our way to the briefing room so I may inform the stormtroopers of our primary objective. Any questions?"

You can all talk to each other to fnd out more information about each other.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven was sitting in the corner by herself. She was already wearing most of her gear. She hated taking off her armour and exposing any of her skin. Thus it was extremely rare for people to see her without her armour. She was currently spending her free time sharping her combat blade, paying no attention to any of the other members of her team. Then the announcement came giving her order. Sileven pick herself up and place the rest of her gear on. She firmly grip her hot-shot Las gun with both hands and then converge on the briefing room.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra looked down upon the Lady-Inquisitor as she spoke, and the muscles in his jaw bunched when Alice mentioned another Inquisitor was present. He had come across the particular Inquisitor, Helus and he was a good man who treated the Death-Watch below him well. Ezra himself had made great bonds with the particular Kill-Team, more prominently a White Scar Astartes who went by the name of Temur. He would pray to the Emperor for their safety. He nodded when she finally finished and cleared his throat loudly. Smiling at her he said “What are the strengths of the Dark Eldar? What Kabal are we facing? The local population, are they friendly or hostiles? Where are the main centers of life upon the worlds?”.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Faith looked stunned. Seeing the two astartes was imposing, though not something that would stun her, she had seen her sisters of the ordo militant in power armour, and while far less imposing, she was used to their clamour.
'A-a-an. actual webway.. i-intact?' She tried composing herself, but the news was shattering. She had been been in the operating theater of processing various artifacts on digs, and had actually handled several eldar artifacts, made of the substance they called 'wraithbone', but there had never been any fully functional eldar technology.
The few bits that had been found were either worn out, broken, or if they had any semblance of being functional, had been carted off to the ordo xenos.
Never before had she been allowed to handle such things. She had read about them, and much of their operating parameters, she even had seen picts of the remains of an old webway gate that had been found, but those were just picts and texts of senior sisters. She breathed in deeply, muttering a prayer of meditiation, followed by a prayer of thanks to the Emperor for granting her this chance.
She didn't hear much else of what the inquisitor had said, a hundred questions popping into her head about the machine, how it operated. Bits and pieces of several ancient texts she had read bubbling in her mind.
'i-if we actually find it.. w-what are we going to do with this artifact?'


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael clasped his hands together, raising them over his head, streatching his body upwards. His shirt rode up, revealing his muscle-encased stomach. After a moment he lowered his hands, letting them drop to his sides, taking in a deep breath.

He leaned over, Picking up and slipping pieces of his Carapace armor on. He grabed his grenade launcher and, one by one, loaded the Canisters inside of it, taking care to switch the safety on. He grabbed the extra Canisters and slipped them in the connected loopholes that dangled from his belt, strapping each in so they where secure. He took the sling and put it over his shoulder and head, letting the Launcher drop to his side. He repositioned the Sling so the launcher was behind him.

When he looked up, he saw the two leave, when the girl left he grumbled,"Not a very talkative group are they?" He looked over at the other girl who was in the barracks with him "I suppose you are another one that is silent as the grave arn't you?"

With that, Mikael turned and started walking though the doors, making his way to the Briefing room.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain took one last deep breath expelling with it the last shred of nervousness he had and stepped into the briefing room.

Inside was only one of the new squad mates. The one called Shadow, recognizing the skull on the helmet he had never spoken to him and from what was known he didn't speak much at all. Only hearing whispers of taint and mutation being the reason he never sheds his armor but he would not be here without passing a purity test. 

New to the unit Cain didn't know too much about any of his squad mates. Outside of the sparring with Drake he had not interacted with them much. Each of them more experienced he was sure there was much to learn. Letting his bolter hang across his chest Cain ran his gloved hands through his sweat soaked hair though it was drying now having cooled down and caught his breath finally, he preferred to not wear a helmet saying it limits his vision. 

His frost blue eyes scanned the rest of the room while he waited patiently for what was in store for him and the rest of his new squad.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake took his seat at the briefing, adjusting his blade to a more comfortable position as he sat. His Hellfun and Carapace Armour weren't needed yet, otherwise he'd be wearing them, but still, he felt somewhat naked compared to the others in the room. Despite this, however, he kept quiet, and waited patiently for his instructions.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven look back at the storm trooper who talk to her. His comment had insulted her. She stood her ground and then turned around. She took her left hand off the end of her hot shot Las gun. She took a step closer to him. She then took off her helmet revealing her face which look like that of a person who had passed away and lost all skin color. Her hair also had a very light blond and white color which made her look even more that she had passed away. She then place her helmet back on again. "That's your first and last warning. Make another comment about my death like appearance and I'll make you look after worse then me." said Sileven as she placed her hand back on the hot shot Las gun. She then turned around and began to leave the barracks.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael Leaned back as the girl removed her helmet and spoke, but not out of disgust, but from the fact that she spoke with such intimidation. He raised his arms so his hands where infront of his chest, as if to surrender.

"My appologies miss, I couldn't read your mind or see your appearance to realize that you would have taken offence, what with you being bundled up tighter than a Sister of battle and all."

As she turned to leave, he relaxed, resting his hands on his hips, he thought for a moment before shaking his head, and walked briskly to catch up to her. Atleast she spoke.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well at least he had apologized but it would take more then that to earn her trust. She dislike most types of chats. Usually it involved people insulting her death like appearance. Sometimes they went so far to call her a mutant. Yet what didn't kill her only made her stronger. It only push her to go further and to prove them all wrong. Now she was a storm trooper, an elite. "Hurry up, the Inquisitor will not be happy if were late." said Sileven as she saw the other trooper waking briskly to catch up to her. "The name is Sileven" she said as she continued to walk not waiting for the other storm trooper to catch up.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

After a few moments Mikael finaly caught up with her, his breathing slightly heavier than before, but he quickly returned to normal. He strided next to Sileven, and looked at her while still walking. He gripped the leather Strap on his Grenade Launcher."The name is Mikael, Mikael Angelo, Though the guys in my old squad called me 'Wolverine' as a joke, but the name Stuck." He shifted his grenade launcher, accidentaly bumping into one of the crewman, he looked back, but kept walking, knowing Sileven wouldn't wait for him. He turned back to her "So why are you... erm.. Not.. tan? You would think a stormtrooper would..Catch a little sun?" he spoke hesitantly, trying not to insult her.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Revan nodded allowing his eyes to flitter over to the young historian whose aura had spiked with happiness at the news. His own excitement had been dampened by the news of Dark Eldar. He had met eldar talked with them, dueled with them and destroyed them only to escape his own destruction. They were old, knowledgeable and strong... a fearsome opponent even without the darkpowers of the chaos gods to strengthen their minds and corrupt there hearts.

He gave a tiny grin at Faith's words

"To gain knowledge of a webway gate will be a great boon to this mission however I fear that we will all be tested beyond our means against the dark eldar. However we will not fail..." he gave a tiny smile

"Ezra will not let us fail"

As Ezra asked his questions Revan nodded. No wonder he didn't fail, he was precise, methodical and ruthless. Yet Revan had his own form of prepration to do, knowledge was the foundation of his power

"Inquisitor. I would like to do some form of research on the dark eldar and eldar relics.. I have a little knowledge yet not enough to be comfortable in this mission. Is there somewhere i could go or someone with knowledge of such things?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven turned around when he ask about her skin and slap him square in the face. "Blessed are the minds to small for doubt." she said as she continued to move on as if Mikael did not exist. Did her first warning not make it clear that she hated talking about her skin or anything related to it. She began to run scenarios in her head on how she could kill him right now. Obviously she wouldn't do it but the thought did entrain her. For she could open up and fire at him until her entire power unit for her weapon died. Or she could get personally and slash at him with her combat knife. Then again she could do the old commissar method of taking out her pistol and shooting him in the head or heart. Yet it was best not to think about these thoughts. She cleared her mind and once again began to focus on her orders.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael had opened his mouth to speak again when Sileven had slapped him, he managed to get out an inaudible grunting noise before stopping dead in his tracks. He staired straight ahead, slowly raising his hand to the spot on his cheek where she had slapped him. Almost instantly it puffed up and got red. He could feel it pulse with every heartbeat, and it stinged slightly to the touch, the outline of her hand was on his cheek in red.

A smile crept over his face slightly as he bit his lower lip, muttering to himself "Yea, she digs me." He nodded to himself before looking up, realizing Sileven had walked off. He pulled the smile from his face as he rushed after her. As he caught up with her, he slowed his pace, walking next to her.

"Alright, alright. I get it." He spoke with a smile on his face, appearing sincere. His gaze was drawn by a passing by crewman, who was carrying a tray from the mess. Mikael swiftly grabbed an apple from the tray while the crewman was talking into his comm-link. He took a bite from the apple and spoke, "So.. I think we got off on the wrong foot, well, the whole wrong leg rather, Hell, probably a whole other system," He took another bite of the apple, swallowing it, "Anyway, If it make it better, Im a slow learner, and third time is the charm, right?"

He eyed the apple, taking another bite, this time speaking with his mouth full "So, Where are you from?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Blessed are the minds to small for doubt" repeated Sileven as Mikael continued to talk her even after the slap. He was more stubborn then a commissar. It seemed like he was hitting on her. He was probably ladies man, sleeping with girls and then leaving them after. He also seemed a bite rude, talking with his mouth full. She thought a few seconds on how to get him to shut up. Several thoughts ran threw her head, she could kick him in between the legs. That would probably make him stop talking for a while. Yet then it would be her fault that he would be late and the Inquisitor would not be happy. Her mission came first. Yet no matter how much she ignored him he would keep talking to her, then another thought came to her head. "I'm from Vixicus III, it's a got a really strange sun but who cares about that, all you can think about is banging me, isn't that it? I mean that's all you care about. I mean you are a guy after all..." said Sileven as she continued to talk not allowing Mikael any time to make a comment and if Mikael did make a comment she would simply cut him off or talk over him.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Leaning one of the walls of the briefing room Cain's mind began to wander a bit. Drifting from place to place settling on his curiosity dealing with his new squad. 

He was anxious to meet them, judging from the two here presently they must be hard as nails veterans and stone cold killers. Being such a young Trooper Cain had much to learn about what serving the Inquisition involves. He doubted it would be as straight forward as his duty in the guard. There he was told to either hold your position at all costs or to attack relentlessly and take that position. Fairly straight forward orders but he was bored of it. Cain laughed to himself a bit at the thought, bored of war...it felt strange to say. He was eager for the new challenge, a new opportunity to prove to those around him he had what it took to stand and fight beside them. 

A commotion snapped Cain out of his daze his eyes darting to the door. It must be more from his new unit. There he waited his youthful soft features giving away his anxiety and excitement. Who would be the next through the door?


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

"No actualy, I wont lie to you, it did cross my mind, but I also wished to get to know you. Maybe if you didn't bundle yourself up so tight, you would realize when people actualy care. Blessed are the minds to small for doubt, but cursed is the heart to dark for emotion." As he said this, he took another bite of his apple, tossing it into a trash bin. This time he strided ahead of Sileven, walking into the Breifing room, putting on a much more serious face, he looked around at those that had already gathered.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Just as Cain's eagerness was becoming too much for him to bear a rather large stern looking man strode into the briefing room full gear and a grenade launcher slung over his shoulder. That must be the one called Wolverine real name being Mikael he thought. He was a little imposing despite not being too much larger than a normal Trooper but he seemed to have a large presence.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It seemed all her tactics had failed her but at least they were now with the others. Hopefully they could keep Mikael company. She began to ignore Mikael again. This guy was a desperate person looking for love and didn't care where it came from. He knew little about the harsh galaxy out there. How the hell did he become a storm trooper? How in the Emperor name had he survived for so long? Yet she began to push those thoughts out of head. She look around in the briefing room and made her way towards a corner away from everyone else.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Another stepped in after Mikael, there must have been a confrontation of some kind between them Cain figured from his face being beat red and she, Sileven was the name he thought, walked rather intently as far away from him as possible while remaining in the room. He had only heard rumors another of the squad set to never allow anyone to see them out of armor. No one would explain to him why though. She must be something if she was able to put such a man in his place. 

Cain thought it inappropriate to approach either and try to strike up a conversation. Veteran of such presence would surely have nothing more to say than any of the others, and a woman so intent on being away from everyone in the room would surely have less to say to him. A man of Cain's age she would surely assume his interests would be of an impure nature so he thought it best to avoid such an insult. All of this did nothing though to stop his features from betraying him as his eyes rested on her for no more than a moment. A slight sigh escaped before he realized himself and darted his eyes to the floor.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake had been patiently waiting for awhile, and it seemed these others would take longer. However, it took less time than he expected. Mikael 'Wolverine', and Sileven. It seemed pretty obvious what had happened, judging by the hand-print still visible on Mikaels face, and Silevens angry air. This prospect suddenly seemed less viable to Drake, just how many immature men were there here?

He glanced to Cain, wondering just what his reaction was. Not surprisingly there was a slight flicker of something on his face, and it didn't take much guessing for Drake to realize what it was. He leaned over slightly, keeping his voice in a terse whisper. "Don't think about it, she might even kill you for trying."


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Masking as best he could Cain laughed a bit in his head. Half at the prospect of her killing him for making even the most friendly of advances and half that he was indeed that transparent. Here he was letting his emotions and naivete run-a-muck within him. Cain showing his age with each one of these slips making his case for being here harder and harder to plead. You would think after all his training and all he had seen in combat he would not succumb to such things but he seemed a slave to it. Cain was unable to rope himself in figuring if Drake had caught him she surely must be on to him as well. 

Whispering in return to Drake as if his life hung in the balance, and from what he was just told it seamed to, speaking with a sly smile "What no faith in me? I should hope if i were to try i would fair somewhat better than our wounded friend."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine was woken up by somebody from the crew. "*Shouldn't you have gone to the briefing room too?*" he said with a smile. "_Shit!_" Christine quickly checked wether she still had her weapons and ammo. They were still there. 

Quickly Christine began to run towards the briefing room, quickly thanking the man before leaving the room. She ran as fast as she could and suddenly after about a minute of running she saw two others just enter the briefing room who seemed a little familiar. How could she have fallen asleep! 

"_Christine, reporting in!_" she said, while breathing heavily.

OOC: I missed this thread yesterday (dont ask me how ) so hope this'll fix my absence up a little yesterday


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Having past the initial shock of what they were headed to, Faith managed to compose herself a little, raising her hand a little shyly up at Revan's question.
'Actually, I think I might be of help there, as sister Dialogus, it is our duty to study the many races and worlds around the galaxy, their history, their languages, their culture. Eldar actually are my specialty'. She gave a small cough, feeling a little uncomfortable to state that she as a human was better versed in this area than a pair of astartes of the death watch, but continued anyway. 'Though I have mostly studied the proto and craftworld eldar, the ones who managed to flee before their race's fall, I have studied a few things regarding their 'dark' cousins.'
As she spoke, the feeling of stepping into an area she knew and was comfortable with helped her regain her confidence, speaking more calmly and less fussed than before. The shocks of having been selected as an inquisitor's aide in a mission for the imperium, the presence of the astartes, and the mission at hand itself, being overcome by her training, her faith and the fact she was confident about her own skills and knowledge to be able to do what was needed.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael pushed his Grenade Launcher behind him and stuffed his hands in his pockets. His face turned from one of leasure to one of seriousness, Like that of a veteran who had seen a hundred battles over, and had a face of stone, one might have mistaken him for a Commissar.

He stepped aside so Christine could enter, When she had finaly entered and spoken, he nodded and turned around and walked to the two other stormtroopers, He caught a glance at Cain's expression. He looked over at Sileven then back to Cain, letting a smile appear on his face, "You know kid, I only got a hand, but you.. you might get a whole leg." He leaned over slightly and nodded towards Cain's groin before standing straight up again, his stoney expression returning.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain laughed at the words of the intimidating Trooper that had moved over us. He was doubly so now due to the very stern and serious look that had washed his face. The last of the squad tromped into the room, The other woman Christine he heard her shoot out as she strode through the door. Cain collected himself but unlike the others his face did not go to stone. "But it would be such a nice leg..." he said softly with a bit of a laugh, "You've seen her face correct? would it be worth facing these dangers?" 

Why were such crude things dancing through his head now? He had never served with women in the guard and his only sight of them before his service were the Pleasure girls and gang members that flocked to the pit fights. This aside Cain's naivete allowed him to harbor some romanticism. It was probably the most inappropriate time for such things but it was still a pleasant thought. It was what he did to keep himself sane and hold on to his humanity when faced with horrors spewed forth by the dark recesses of the galaxy.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice looked at Ezra when he asked his questions. "Firstly we the main centre of life is in the Western Hemisphere, though the Planetary Defence force has bases in every province. Secondly its an Imperial friendly planet. In regards to the Dark Eldar strengths I do not yet know but we are getting reports from the PDF that they are getting stronger in number and have established a base near to the webway gate. The PDF will be so kind as to remove that threat making our job a lot easier. Finally there are reports indicating that it is the Kabal of the Black Heart."

She looked at Revan and Faith. "If you two stay here and you can quiz her on the Dark Eldar, while me and Ezra go to the briefing room."

Revan and Faith: You two talk about the Dark Eldar mainly their heirachy.

The breifing room is filled with everyone now so the Inquisitor makes her appearance. Behind her as she walks in is Ezra the mighty Deathwatch Marine.

"I am Inquisitor Alice Folan and this is the world Thilax. There has been a recent discovery, which could help humanity greatly. A webway gate is suspected to be their after a team of explorers found a intact Eldar structure. We lost contact with them shortly after. We are to find out if its working and to secure any other xeno technology there. We also have reports from the planetary defence force that a large number of Dark Eldar have a base approximately 100 kilometres from the webway gate, which is why we need to establish a defence perimeter when we land. I want you all to report to the transport ship as we will be arriving in a matter of hours. Any questions?"

Everyone, you can ask a question if you wish, if you don't get your gear and go to the transport vessel and try to interact with each other. (I will have you fighting in a bit.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine decided to move next to the other Stormtroopers. "_Sorry for being this late... I... guess I fell... asleep._" she apologized herself, while still trying to catch her breath. Then she noticed there was another woman among the troopers. Christine moved next to her"_Wow, another woman among us. This sure is a first-timer for me. I'm Christine._" she wispered, while sticking out her hand.

Then the inquisitor and a deathwatch marine walk in. She listened to the inquisitor's story. Christine immediately asked a question after the story. "_Err... I do have a question: Don't the deathwatch normally send a unit instead of a single marine? Or is he just the guy in command and has he already informed his men or something?_"

OOC: Once Christine has her answers and nobody else has questions she'll move towards the transport.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

All thoughts snapped out of Cain's head replaced by utter attention to the Inquisitor. Her words being filed away in his head satisfying his curiosities relating to his mission. Cain's disappointment regarding to his squad mate's lack of interaction was stemmed a bit by Christine speaking up. It was the most anyone in the room had spoken at all. Nothing but whispers and words spoken under breath as if the first to be heard was to be killed on the spot. It must be the stress of the mission at hand but he hoped things would change for the more relaxed.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael shifted as Alice walked into the room, He listen to her intently to her words, soaking them in like a spounge. he opened his mouth to speak before Christine chimed in, when she was finished, he glanced at her. While a valid question, it was also a stupid one. One Deathwatch marine was enough to send shivers down the boots of an entire PFD, and something told him this wasn't the only one on board.

"I have a feeling our mission wont be that easy," he interjected, glancing at the Deathwatch Marine, "What is the Terrain of this planet, Thalix was it? I don't want to be Shooting off Grenades just to blow up sand or hit a tree and not discharge my ordinance. He needed to get information on his battlefield, And especialy if there where Dark Eldar involved, he would rather not be in a dark rainforest where they could toy with him at their leasure.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

What was with everyone today? Why was everyone interested in her? She was unsure on how to respond to the female storm trooper greeting. Yet before she could decide the Inquisitor and Death Watch Marine entered. Sileven was in awe as she saw the space marine. She had never seen one in person before, she had only heard of them. They were giant men, place in powerfully armour. Their weapons were huge, she was unsure if she would be able to even carry one, let alone shot it. Yet their was no time for such thoughts, she began to focus on the Inquisitor and what she had to say about the mission. Once the Inquisitor was done speaking Christine ask a question which was then followed by a question ask by Mikael. She found both questions interesting and waited to hear the answer from the Inquisitor or Death Watch Space marine.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

After the other spoke up with their questions he felt he must speak up with his. "How closely will we be working with the PDF, or are we counting on them to handle the Dark Eldar's base?" His voice still soft in comparison to that of Mikael's but he spoke with conviction and utter confidence. Cain stepped out away from the wall and crossed his arms over the bolter resting across his chest. His face had changed, It still wasn't as hardened as the others but it was sharp and focused. 

Cain had no experience with with the Dark Eldar only what he had heard from others. They were slavers and pirates striking from anywhere and fading off before the victims know what happened. He also questioned the resolve of the PDF of the planet, thinking back to the less than effective forces on his home planet. He hoped they would be of help and that He and the others weren't being dropped into a meat grinder.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Revan nodded and smiled softly at Faith, trying to restrain it to a small grin rather than the large smirk of a cat that has just sited a large fat mouse and he sat opposite the historian facing her across the chessboard and gently pushing the pieces back into place and pushing one of his own forward idly.

He had played chess many times in the deathwatch with various inquisitors and even marines whilst several of the blood ravens were very proficint players. Revan new he was a pretty strong player with the additional advantage, he could look into the warp and discern his opponents next move. He was literally always a step ahead.

"So you know of the dark eldar. Tell me of the psykers I may be forced to face... i need to know anything that might help me. Along time ago I duelled an eldar farseer, had it not been for my brothers prompt action i am sure I would have died that day. I held him and perhaps I am stronger now than ever before but my strength comes from knowledge. Knowledge is power.. so anything you can tell me is welcome"

His fingrs drummed lightly upon the table as he stared at the historian... what could her fresh young mind reveal?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow, accepting the news of Dark Eldar with his usual stoicism and silence, rose, always wearing his Carapace Armour and with 'Lancer' always slung across his back, or chest when he slept, and headed to the docking bay where the transport vessel was docked.

He was, although minutely, glad to have left the room. Shadow did not care for the 'carefree' attitude his fellow stormtroopers displayed with each other, the mission came first and always, there was no time for anything else. Shadow had always followed that tenant ever since he was first inducted into the Inquisition after... that incident. Shadow banished the thought, he did not enjoy speaking of or thinking of that incident, nobody else knew about it, not even the Inquisitors and the only other person who knew was dead, Shadow took a moment to remember his saviour and then moved on.

As he reached the transport craft he entered and took his place, lowered his restraints and began reciting the Litanies of Protection and Faith.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"First off it was at my request that two Deathwatch marines accompnied us, we are old comrades Christine. Secondly Mikael the area is a dense forest, that covers most of the Eastern hemisphere. Finally Cai we are going to be working closely as we need them, and they need us. A secondary objective is to attempt to capture the leader on Thalix." Alice said waiting for anymore questions.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael folded his arms as he listened to the Inquisitor. He didn't like the Idea of being in the forest. It wasnt the fact that they where going to be in a Danse forest with some of the most lethal killers this side of the Materium, It was the fact that he had a fear of bugs, more specificaly, crickets. Though the fact that they where going to be in a dense forest with the most lethal killers this side of the materium did making him worried.

He raised a finger to show he had a question before he spoke, calmly, and cooly. "When do we start?"


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

"I Apologize Lady Inquisitor, but do we have any reports on the number of Dark Eldar? or who the leader is?" Cain spoke up after listening intently to her answers. His curiosity was nearly insatiable when it came to his soon to be foe but Cain knew all his questions would be answered when his boots hit the forest floor. He was relieved to be fighting in such an environment, it reminded him of his homeworld. The death world of Helion covered in thick wooded forests and only dotted with a few hive cities. Only the most cunning and resourceful even made it out of childhood. 

Cain would be returning to the environment he felt most comfortable to be fighting his most dangerous enemy yet.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake kept respectfully quiet while the others asked their questions. Let them satiate their curiosity, and his would be satiated as well. If they missed something then he'd chime in.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra listened to the questions of the Storm-Troopers and couldn’t do anything more than lash a curse across his mind, a grin spreading across his golden face. They were truly a useless bunch in conducting a war-council, and in the Hawk Lords they would have been forced to prepare the Armour of their entire Company if they proved to be such questioning whores. He stepped forwards, placing one arm upon the shoulder of Alice and said, in his cold calm voice “Do we need to know the leader youth? If we are to capture the bastard, all you need to know that it is our enemy, a whore spawned Xeno. Do not falter, Imperial’s or I shall reap your pitiful souls from the realm of the living”. 

He proceeded to stare at the man who had asked when do they start, his helm angled downwards towards him and he clenched his eyes hissing “If you are so eager, perhaps I can make arrangements with one of the Inquisitorial-Pilots to have you strapped to their prow, if you do not burn up during the descent perhaps I shall take joy in putting you out of your pain, I am after all, a merciful one.”.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

The juggernaut of a marine's sneering remarks seemed to be the the signal for the end of the briefing. Cain nodded in approval of the information he was given and made his way out of the briefing room. He was disheartened by those who he was expected to fight along sides scowling distaste for him but such is his service. 

The corridor to the shuttle was empty and Cain made his way through. Within the shuttle Shadow was already strapped in reciting more prayers in his low near whisper. Cain took his place in the row of seating checking his gear and strapping into his harness. Whatever was waiting for then on the surface his duty as a Trooper pressed him to face it. His pride and training filling him with confidence. Even if they were being dropped into the mouth of hell Cain would not fail his brothers and sisters.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking at the massive librarian in front of her, she pondered his questions, and also how to move her pieces, trying to form a stratagem, her mind thinking over the teachings she had been given on psykers at Ophelia VII. He would probably be able to read her mind, or anticipate her moves through psychic means, and wondered how she could counter such an edge. With an inner prayer of strength of purpose, she began shielding her mind as she was taught in the sisterhood, before responding.
'Actually, the Dark Eldar do not have psychers among their forces like the Eldar do. While the Eldar are a fallen race, who have powerfull psychic abilities, due to their history, the use of psychic power is something The Dark Eldar are not fond of, and is probably more dangerous to them than the Eldar, giving their own thirsts and emotions.'She finally decided on the tactic to employ in the game, pushing one of her pieces forward. A macharian reverse gambit, a very odd strategy, generally not used, because it required a very keen mind to guide it, also a slow stratagem, one where the enemy's immediate best direct countermoves would slowly pull them into the trap.
If her opponent had studied ancient chess games, he might recognise it, if not, and he relied fully on his ability to predetermine her moves before she made them, he would fall for it, as every attack she'd made on the board would have a predetermined outcome several moves ahead.
'The Dark Eldar mostly rely on dizzying speed and stealth, even more so than the Eldar do, as well as fear sowing tactics, one which given the nature of their opponents from the inquisition will not work very well. However, their feints and assaults are cunning, direct and lethally fast. Ofcourse, they also employ weapons similar to Eldar weaponry, as well as poisons, physically enhancing drugs, and dangerous warp monstrosities, bred through mutation, exposure to the warp and violence. If we are truly facing 'The Black Heart' Kabal as the inquisitor mentioned, then we are facing one of the most powerfull and oldest Kabals from among them.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This mission was getting from bad to worse. Chances were she and the other storm troopers would probably get killed in this mission. Not only did she have to worry about the Dark Eldar but she also had to worry but not pissing off the Space Marine who could probably easily kill them all. It seemed with that comment the meeting was over but Sileven choose to stay. Although the space marine was imposing, she did not take orders from him, at least not yet. She would leave when the Inquisitor told her to. Till then she would stay here and wait for everyone else to leave before she herself would leave.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Sir, I do think it is important to know who we're facing. I mean every leader has his own tactics and qualities. So this might make it easier to prepare for a battle against him. Secondly we were allowed questions and he asked it with respect, so I'd appreciate it if you'd treat him in a same manner, even though you clearly think you're better than he is..._" then Christine suddenly realised that guy'd better not be messed with, but it already was too late now. He wouldn't be able to kill her though, since she showed not even a single sign of heresy whatsoever. But now she sure wouldn't be one of those he'd save. She silently cursed her big mouth and daring personality while gently stroking the damage from the daemon prince she helped to reach his end.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra’s head snapped to the side quickly when the other lady had talked. He stepped forwards, his Lightning Claw unsheathed slowly with a crackle of erratic energy that bounced along the curled claws and pushed it forwards. The longest blade stopped several inches from the females head and he twisted his wrist saying slowly in a calm voice “You know….We don’t need you, I could accomplish this mission without these petty bastards Alice” He looked over his head at her “I am sure I can spur my fellow Astartes into action, they are growing fat on wines and foods while I am putting up with such breakable humans”. 

He pulled his Claw away, letting the blades slip back into their sheaths and continued “And what would you do if I do not treat him in the same manner, little girl? Will you lash out on me like some wild dog? Oh please do, perhaps then I will make sure that the Dark Eldar do not skin you alive and feed your hide back to you. Have you not heard of us Space Marines? We are the Angels of _Death_, give me one reason when we are on the cursed planet to put you down, and I shall youngling” He stepped away, trying not the burst out in laughter.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The marine spoke. He was so full of himself... "_You know what's so funny... you act all like you own the place, but still you are here, going to battle WITH us. Why are you even here if you don't need us? And without those implants of yourse, you would be just like us. Meaning you're only like that because of OTHERS. We are here in our full glory because of Ourselves. So who's better now? And last but not least: I've faced bigger dangers than a single marine... So your words don't frighten me as much as you'd probably hope._" Christine said, emphasising some words. After that she angrily moved towards the transport. Starting to calm herself down. Her agression could've killed her just there. She'd apologise for the anger-explosion once she'd calmed down.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven had heard enough from the space marines. "I thought space marines were suppose to be the finest. They were suppose to show what humanity could truly do. I thought they were created in the Emperor image. Yet all I see in front of me is a spoiled brat. You say you can do this mission without us? Then prove it." said Sileven as then followed Christine and also left the briefing room. She hated people who thought they were better then others just cause they were different. She began to run towards Christine trying to catch up to her. "Ignore the Space Marine if you even want to call him that. By the way the name is Sileven." said Sileven as she made her way to the transport and catch up to Christine.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain let a strong sigh leaning his head back resting it on the cold ship hull behind him. Such arrogance, the marines words burned in him. Less the shinning the light of humanity and more a spoiled child never disciplined properly. His first interaction with a Space Marine was indeed a sour one. "Forget it", he thought to himself there was no reason to let him break his confidence.

The two female Troopers burst into the shuttle Christine seeming distraught and Sileven fallowing closely. Cain sighed again and laughed a bit. "I take it the rest of the briefing went just as well as when i left. You two seem to be as entertained by our new friend as i am."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"ENOUGH. Stop acting like children bickering. Ezra if you would please refrain from threating the stromtroopers. Besides they are here because they have proven themselves in the Emperors eyes." Alice patted Ezra's arm, "Besides we need to go get Revan and Faith. We shall be in the thick of it soon. I shall be having words with the stormtroopers as well."

Everyone get to the landing ship, except Faith Revan and Ezra. Ezra grab Faith and Revan and tell them to get to the droppod.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael meerly grinned as he listened to the conflict. He leaned on the wall, hands still in his pockets. He watched as the others left, He thought for a moment, gathering his thoughts before using his leg to push himself from the wall, walking over to Alice and Ezra He stood up straight, the space marine still being just under two feet taller than him. When he finaly spoke, he spoke calmly, and cooly, though with a hint of enthusiasm in his words. "Well I for one am honored to be working with a Space Marine. Forgive the others, for you must understand, While space marines and Stormtroopers are akin to each other, in the aspect that we are both used for.. more specialist type missions, We Stormtroopers don't have the luxury to go in with our guns blazing and," He nodded towards Ezra's retractable Power claw, "Power weapons swinging. We Stormtroopers have to be a little more.. stealthy and precise, if you will. He stared at Ezra for a moment, gauging his expression before turning to the Inquisitor "I have heard rumors that there is a Librarian on board, At first I thought it was our.. Big friend here, He grinned and nodded towards Ezra, "But I know I am clearly mistaken, and I am not one to question Imperial judgement, but it would put my mind at ease to know if one will be accompanying us.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Indeed Brother Revan is on board though he is engaged at the moment. Also my aide Faith from the Sister Diagolus will be accompanying us." Alice said to Mikael before she turned and walked outside heading towards her quarters.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael nodded, thinking."I see, Thank you, Lady Inquisitor." He watcher her leave the Briefing room. He did not like the idea of a Librarian aboard, but what ate at his mind more, was that not one, but two Marines where going to be accompaning them on their little mission.

He looked up at Ezra, his face not betraying his thoughts. "I will see you later, Big guy." With that, Mikael shruged his shoulder strap, repositioning his Grenade Launcher, and proceeded to head in the direction of the transport.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"Heh. Drake picked himself up, rather unimpressed by the coherency of the unit. If this continued, they'd be in dire straits. "As Mikael said, we have our talents, and you have yours. Just trust us to do our job, and we'll trust you to do yours. With a respectful nod to indicate he wasn't being sarcastic, Drake left to go to the drop-pod. He sincerely hoped that the men and women here would take better pains to get along in the field. His old comrades would never have bickered like this.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael slowed his stride, falling back next to Drake, he eyed him for a second, gathering what he could from his appearance.

"Drake, I presume? It's good to see one who can keep his cool, Restores my faith in this mission, that is, my faith in atleast we wont all die horrible deaths without succeeding." He continued to walk with Drake, figureing he might be the only other Trooper with real combat experiance. He knew if he was to make it out of this alive, He should work closely with Drake.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Revan contemplated the move, it seemed foreign to him, alien, out of the ordinary. It was not a direct threat, more a hint of menace, a tempting whisper that, haunting and taunting. He hated it, desired to crush the threat yet something held him back.

"If they are wary of the warp then it is just as well, I will hit them with the power they fear, yet I must be careful." 

He allowed his mind to wash around Alice's words drinking them in with a delighted purr of assent. Then all of a suden as he allowed his mind to press upon Alices, the lightest of touches, a lovers caress, he felt a barrier, not strong, not facile to crush but definitely removable and he withdrew his touch with a slight frown.

"You bar your mind from me, you are fairly strong, many would struggle to remove such blocks. Where did you learn these techniques... I assume they are in essence various practices of claming the mind?"

He moved a hand to make a bold attacking move yet he felt the slightes tug of doubt as a vision surfaced from within the ebbing flows of the warp yet

Himself head in hands staring at the chess board in disbelief and he took his hand backwards, such a move lead to defeat. Now he reache out and embraced the strands of the future searching, sorting each move, to find the move that would lead him to victory. 

Then he caught it and he did not hesitate gripping the pice between thumb and forfinger he slid it forth

He felt her mind surge working frantically in a riposte and he was sure he could taste the knowledge stored between those ears. It was a lustful fruit yet he resisited, for now


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"Even with a cool head, that'll happen. Drake turned slightly to see Wolverines face. He seemed pretty naive, but despite that, determined. Maybe he'd pull his weight, maybe not, they'd all get their trial by fire. "It's all just chances, you can improve them, but there's always bad luck." He didn't speak for a few seconds, thinking. "Still, some of the behavior here worries me, my old team would never have bickered like this." Drake knew he couldn't mend any of this, so he'd just have to trust others to fix it. Hopefully Inquisitor Alice would live up to the reputation of the Ordo Xenos.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra snorted loudly and smiled beneath his helm, curling his lips as he did so. The final two within the room at least showed some form of a potential ally, yet Ezra did not let this on and instead simply left without saying a word. The females would be trouble he decided grimly to himself, both showed arrogance. Something that would be their downfall. He moved down a empty hallway, each step he took ending in a loud clang that caused his ears to throb. He stopped, turning around and begun to walk to the Embarkation Deck where the drop pod lay. As he did so he clicked his Vox and sent a message throughout the comm’s of those aboard “Revan. Brother….Make your way to the drop pod, bring your new found pet with you”.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

"Yes, the arrogance of the ladies troubles me, The might start cat fighting with eachother, or with someone else. The kid seems skiddish aswell. It didn't look like he had seen very missions, if any at all." He wiped his hand over his mouth, dragging the skin and sighing. He knew this Mission was going to be hard. He remembered the other member of their squad, The one called Shadow. He never heard him talk, or heard from anyone else that he had ever spoken a word. "What about that other Trooper, the quiet one, do you know anything about him?" He thought that maybe Drake would have heard something.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"Shadow? He's tough. I can tell just looking at him." Drake pressed the rune to open a door. They were close to the drop-pod now, where the others were assembled. The room it was launched from was large, sufficient to hold the bulk of the device. "He doesn't seem to ever show any emotion, that's for sure." He finished before he was within earshot of them. "Are you all ready?"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael nodded to Drake as the Door opened, Trusting his intuition. As he looked forward, he noticed that the Launching bay was large and open. He saw the others gathered around the Transport, ready to drop. He watched Drake enter the room before he followed.

Mikael shrugged his Grenade Launcher as he spoke, "Well I am ready to go planet-side. After all, it's about time we got off this boat. The air is stuffy and the apples are getting old." He turned to the others, "I hope the rest of you have worked out your diffrences."


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain checked his gear again as the last two joined us. He twisted and cracked his neck and took a deep breath painting on his sharp focus. Showing his age was all well and good between missions but it was time now. Cain had a duty and a responsibility to his new unit. Looking at this group of Troopers that was gathered around him and was filled with confidence. "It will be an honor to serve with all of you."


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake nodded at Cains reverence, but didn't otherwise comment. If Drake showed little emotion before, he showed even less now. He had on his game face, and was ready to fight the dark warriors poised against the Imperium, even if they weren't the Chaos forces he was used to fighting.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'So you Are looking at my mind.' She frowned, the idea of a psycher attempting to do such a thing was abhorrent to her, and him using his abilities like he obviously was.. she shivered a moment.
'While I am not a battlesister, I DID have basic training, where we learn to wrap ourselves in our dedication to the God-Emperor to protect us from witchcraft. My sisters in the militant orders are more proficient and martially dedicated to the God-Emperor than the ordo Dialogus, but we all learn the basics of such skills. I suspected that you'd use witchcraft in this game.' She gave him a hard disapproving look.
'Anyway, the Dark Eldar don't fear psykers, they love them, their souls are even more 'interesting' playthings for them than ordinary people. I would expect if they learn of your presence here, you will become a target for their raids.'
She looked over the board, he had not taken the gambit, but he was now wary and on the defensive, that was good. She contemplated her next move, opting to keep her strategy, but be a little more tempting. Moving her pieces in an obvious attack, which he would surmise as a feint, but could not ignore. If he counterattacked, he would again fall into her gambit, but if he didn't, then either he would be pushed further on the defensive.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Revan was offended and his choler rose as he drew himself up anger building in his stomach

" If i was attmepting to invade your mind then be assured you would know. I feel the auras of people very keenly and hence i could sense your being as soon as i met you. As I moved a little deeper basking in the glow of your intelligence yet with no intention of penetrating your minds barriers, may i addbstrong you may be but your barriers would collapse eventually. I was exultant to be in the presence of another keen mind, another seeker of knowledgeyet i felt that your mind was veiled from me and though I could sense its presence I struggled not see the aura, the burning flame becoming a guttering candle."

The gnawing frustration kicked in and her dissapointed stair forced him to rise in anger his hand swiping out to knock the pieces asunder scattering them over the board, where they rolled drunken and concussed as he abandoned the warp and the enumerations in disgust

"Witchcraft bah ... do you assume I have no honour. What is it with humans, once the astartes strode the galaxy like Gods respected by the guardsman and honoured as kings. Now we, even those that have dedicated their lives to crushing the Xenos of the deathwatch have to put up with the insolence of Inquisitors and storm troopers."

"I have always treated the imperial guard with the deepest respect and serve the inquisition performing and outstriping my duties, yet the respect is never mutual. I am feared for what I am, shunned and spurned, yet do you know how many lives I have saved, how many xenos I have crushed with the very power of my mind, yet still i am branded a witch and a heretic."

He stood drawing himself to his full height and moving towards the door

"I did not think a fellow seeker would be so blind."

Ezra's voice snappedin his ear and Revan felt the irritation in his voice, matching his own and he replied quickly and curtly

"Fine" pulling open the door he turned back to the inquisitors aide his face a cold void

"Its time, head for the drop pod." he slipped out the door slamming it shut behind him blood thundering through his ears, clouding his vision as he walked reopening the link to Ezra

"They have no respect brother... no respect for astartes, they see us as curs and common dogs... it is not right brother, something is terribly wrong.... but what can we do brother? what can we do?"

Carefully he began to push himself through the mantras, calming his mind and slowing his breathing. The rage began to seep away as he ros through the enumerations, as his feet clattered upon the hard metal of the ship's corridors


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra and Revan had become Brothers since the moment they had set eyes upon one another. Both were completely different, yet at the same time very much the same. He replied to the Blood Raven calmly, yet his demanding tone never left his voice “We show them how too fight Brother. We show them how we are better, do not make contact with our smaller cousins, they are infidels. When we land, we shall show those who think that they can look down upon our mighty forms what it is like to fight alongside us. If they fall, it is not like we cannot complete this petty mission without them.” He killed the Vox, and stepped onto the Embarkation Deck, sighing as he saw the drop pod being lowered into its tube.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael let out a grunt. He grabbed his Grenade Launcher by the grip, spinning the Canister container, making sure it was loaded. The container clicked every time the next round was in place, and soon it became repiticious. Mikael looked up, still spinning the container

"Well I'm growing bored, and I'm ready to get this party started. where is that Inquisitor and those Deathwatch Marines? I'm ready to get planet-side already, but I don't like the idea of fighting the Dark Eldar in some jungle, so the sooner we are in and out, the better." He leaned on a Supply crate that was behind him, turning the container, every monotonious click the sound of his boredome reverberating outwards to the others.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Faith Sighed, maybe he was right in some way, he WAS an astartes, one of the living embodyments of the God Emperor's might. Still, the simple fact he was also a psyker marred that fact. And ofcourse, she knew of the marines that had become traitors so long ago, fallen to chaos. No sister ever had succumbed to that, due to their absolute dedication to the God of mankind.
She left the inquisitress's office and made her way to her own quarters, quickly removing her robes, and putting on her combat kit. The camo outfit would hopefully keep her out of being a target. Donning her flak jacket, and strapping on her belt, she checked her ammo pouches. They were all full, her kit assembled and ready, finally she checked her pistol, making sure it was also fully loaded and holstered it.
Picking up her suitcase of tools for examining xeno-artifacts, she made her way to the hangar without difficulty. Quietly entering the ship and sitting down on one of the chairs, she strapped herself in, praying softly to the God Emperor for a safe return.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice entered last. Everyone was assembled and embarked on the ship. She waited as they all took their places, Revan and Ezra taking the drop pod whilst everyone took to the ship. She walked on the door closing behind her before the small ship, left the vast bulk of the "Last Out". She sat down by the door, before saying "I don't want to hear any complaining from any off you. We have a job to do and you will support each other no matter what you think of them. Ezra and Revan have proven themselves time after time and are true Astartes."

The drop pod thundered into the ground Ezra and Revan taking out the anti-air defence so the ship could land safely. As soon as they got in range the landing ship lowered its rear ramp so that the troops within could jump out quicker. As soon as it lands Alice leaped out to find the Explorers home base. Inside would be plenty of relics. Ezra stood in front his armour covered in gore he welcomed the Inquisitor before turning to leap back in the fight that Revan was involved in.

Revan: After the destruction of the aa defence you notice the ship land safely and Alice leap out. Turning your attention back to the fight at hand you notice a squad of dark eldar warriors attempting to outflank the ship and fire from a small ridge above. Destroy them.

Ezra: As you jump back into the fight you see two Wyches making their way towards you laughing. They are far more agile then you but you need to destroy them.

Cain and Drake: You both leap out and land in hell. Both sides are exchanging fire though it is obvious that the conflict will be solved at short range. Cain you notice five Dark Eldar warriors moving towards the group from the right where there is a ruined structure, they have with them a Splinter cannon. You grab Drake to help you take them all out.

Shadow: In front of the ship there are several squads of warriors. Some have only just walked outside and seen the Chaos around them. You notice a Sybarite rallying his squad towards him. Stop him from rallying his men then pin the rest down.

Christine and Sileven: You leap out shooting several warriors recovering from the ships landing right next to them. A Mandrake seeps through their ranks and moves towards you blending into every cover when you try to shoot him. He pushes you back into the jungle, and you must work together to take him out, there is a small water hole near to your position which would neutralise his camo but you will need to lure him there.

Mikael: As soon as you jump out and move forward a warrior leaps up from its cover and grabs you pulling you to the floor, he knocks your gun away and engages you in hand to hand combat. His one weakness is one of his arm has been hit by a stray splinter round.

Faith: You jump into hell. Try and stay close to the Inquisitor who is fighting her way straight through towards the Exploration base. You will have to keep the dark eldar from flanking her.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake kept his hellgun propped up against his head as the drop-pod took off, held tightly so that he didn't bang his head. His prayers to the Emperor, known as the 'Great Warrior' went unheard in the general noise of atmospheric entry. "For the Great Warrior, we fight, for the Great Warrior, we win, and for the Great Warrior, the Emperor, we will bring justice." 

He made the sign of the aquila, and waited for the small amount of time needed for the drop-pod to finish it's entry. The ramp slid down, and Drake jumped out. He began scanning for targets, and immediately found some, he opened fire, supporting the others.

[[Note: I assume at this point, Cain will alert Drake to the other Warriors coming in.]]


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

((OOC: I appologise in advace for any massive spelling or grammer errors, I had my Wisdom teeth removed today (all four) along with an Impacted Canine (Had to be surgecaly removed) and they gave me the Drip (powerful drug), So Im extremely disorientated and thought process is extremely slow.))

Mikael sat in the Transport ship, he looked at the others and nodded, setting his Grenade Launcher in his lap. He reached into his shirt, pulling out a small, beaded necklace, with an Aquila attached to the bottom. He began to pray. At each verse, he moved his fingers over another bead, as if to count.

"The God-Emperor sees all. The God-Emperor knows all. The God-Emperor sees me this day. The God-Emperor knows my duties. May the God-Emperor grant his favor, power, and love to me this day. May the God-Emperor see me through the darkness, and into the light of his protection."

The doors opened just as Mikael slipped his Necklace into his shirt. He pressed the red button on his facen that releaced him. He gripped his launcher and leaped forward after Drake, onto the ground, his boots sinking slightly into the dirt and mud. He saw Drake open fire on a group of Warriors. As he lifted his grenade launcher to open fire, a warrior jumped out from the brush, knocking his gun and him to the ground.

The warrior drew his knife and in a flash took a slash at Mikael, the knife sliced his side, though his Carapace armor deflected most of the blow. Mikael swung his elbow into the Dark Eldar. The Warrior reeled back, easily avoiding the swing. By now Mikael had drawn his own Combat Knife. The Eldar plundged his knife towards Mikael's unarmored lower ribs. Mikael shifted sideways, the knife slicing into his skin, while only a flesh wound, it still bled and aggrovated him. Mikael growled and stabbed at the Dark Eldar's other side, unprotected by his injured arm.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It felt oddly quiet within the drop pod with just the two of them yet tension cracked through the air like electricity , rippling around them both as they sat in there grav chairs.

Revan felt his own anger and tension rising within him building and melding with Ezra's till he almost let out a low growl of rage and frustration. The drop pod descended and Ezra struggled to gain control, pushed his emotions into check. discipling his mind.

The mantra of calming blossomed within him and he felt the emotions sliding away as he mastered his mind. The stages of control slid by till he lay at the highest enumeration and the warp called out to him yet he allowed it to pass and though he held the calm stats he began to whisper new words.

A prayer to the emperor, for safety and guidance, to be a righteous tool of his retribution guided by his will. He vowed to serve and obey and to ensure that no enemy would go unchecked, no wrong go unanswered

His mind was a void, unflinching and strong as the drop pod plummeted to the ground in an explosion of dirt and writhing forms. Revan reacted quickly unhooking the straps and gripping his staff and pistol firmly in his hands. They tore down the ramp onto the ground below, feet kicking up dust as they sprinted. A warrior stood ahead, hands upon a splinter cannon which was aimed upwards, pointing towards the ship and he let out a cackling scream which became a gurgle as Revan's bolt round smashed his skull. 

The fighting was fierce and intense yet Revan was a haven of emotionless calm as he sent round after round into the melee of troopers that were now springing agily over the rocky ground towards him, pistol slipping from sheeths and blades appearing in their hands. The first clip clicked dry as a scond splintercannon bearing warrior was dropped by Ezra's timely swing and the ships gun began to blast upon the warriors and many fell as the ship and the astartes drove them back.

He perceived rather than saw the ship com to rest upon th ground and the inquisitor and Ezra's mind linking in brief converse as he repeated the mantra holding his concentration, hammering a new clip into his bolt pistol as the savage xenos pushed towards him. For the first time he truly saw the brutal insanity in there eyes as the pourd towards him, black bodysuits glinting. His bolt pistol barked again and suddenly Ezra was with him, blade hacking and slashing like a God of war as he repelled the xenos bastards.

Revan was grateful for the intervention and he stepped backwards,desperate to overview the scene, to put his talent where they were needd yet he was disturbed as splinter after splinter poured into Revan's chest and he roared as one slipped through touching a nerve and sending ripples of agony through his central nervous system. He found the source of the fire upon a rocky outcrop and his feet pulled him towards them and his bolt pistol raised. Strong and powerful, the warp beckoned to him and he considered it, was it wise? 

A second racking splinter bolt that pierced his chest clinched the argument as spasms coursed through him, electric currents distorting his synaptic reflexes. He reached out and he felt the cool shells of the rocks behind which they cowered and he raised his staff pointing at the rocks and he whipped his hand along the rocky outcrop upon the ridge as his mind flooded over each tiny boulder and they exploded, shards of rock impaling the warriors that cowered behind them

He felt his focus slide as his strength wavered yet he repeated the enumerations as a group of the xenos scum paused momentarily, regarding him with a malicious new glee and a high cackling laugh resounded over the waste. They shifted their course slightly from their flanking manouver to intercept him and he charged, robes rippling round his ankles as the staff came up and whirled round. The xenos leapt aside as a tongue of flame whipped from the end, catching the first warrior and h crumbled undr the power of the sorcerous flame. 

Then Revan was upon them and amongst them and blade and butt of the staff were consumed in red and blue flames as he whirled it around. The ancient ones smirked as they reguarded him, circling him, blades raised and he twisted to meet the eyes of each one

"Easy meat' whispered the first and Revan laughed, the enumerations holding under the cackling jibes

"You know what they say about psykers they last the longest and then when they break they scream the loudest"

"Fiends you will not have the chance to break me, I will destroy you" he twsted to face the next warrior, feeling his power growing, yet he was scared, terrified to pull to much, to succumb and become insane, a gibbering warp entity.

He mastered the fear with ruthless efficiency and h raised his hands high in the air and they moved forwards. He felt the muscles in there necks strong, felt the power they could harness, the power to snap a neck.He built his power, mustered his mind as the blades flashed towards him and suddenly he stimulated the muscles, caused them to wrench down on the eldar necks and they snapped. The bones cracked horribly and the eldar dropped one blade catching upon a nick on his armour as it he plummeted to the ground, th warp roard towards him thratening to envelop him, to seize him yet he and Revan slumped one knee upon the ground as the world span as the warp slipped away leaving him shattered yet still whole.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

The drop pod roared slamming into the forrested earth. Everyone bursting forth weapons drawn but we werent prepared for what we saw. Splinters slamming into everything around us, we had dropped into a full blown fire fight. None of this shaking Cain's focus as his eyes narrowed as he took the right flank tightening his grip on the bolter. 

Five Dark Eldar flashed across his vision one carrying a heavy weapon. If they werent taken care of it would fold this flank and the mission would get snuffed out here. "Drake five right side Splinter Cannon in tow!!!"Cain yelled out to his comrade as he opened fire on the enemy group making them scury for cover. "This is gonna get up close and ugly fast so be ready brother."


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"Right." Drake immediately dropped his support fire to aim at the group Cain had alerted him to. The other man had already opened fire, suppressing them, but it made it difficult to get a proper shot at the enemy. Concentrating intensely, Drake focused on the xeno with the heavy weapon, marking the place he entered cover, and waiting for him to emerge and attempt to fire. 

"Hold them off, I'll get the gunner once he comes out."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As the Stormtroopers poured out of the drop-pod Shadow remained behind, this was his expertise. All around him the Dark Eldar were blasting away at the Stormtroopers and the Space Marines, they did not matter to Shadow. The target was all that mattered.

Ahead Shadow saw the Sybarite of the Dark Eldar, equivalent to a sergeant he had read, trying to rally a squad of Warriors to him. Unclasping 'Lancer' with the ease that comes from years of practice Shadow spun his sniper-hellgun around and fired without aiming, only a marksman of the highest calibre could hope to pull that off. A crack as the round punched through the Sybarites helmet confirmed the hit, as the Sybarite dropped to the ground Shadow fired off several rounds in succession, each felling a Dark Eldar Warrior.

Shadow focused on keeping the Warriors pinned while the other Stormtroopers assaulted them, reciting the Litanies of Marksmanship and Precision Shadow was in his element for what felt like an eternity.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

As Mikael stabbed the Dark eldar in the side, the Warrior reeled back in pain, enough time for Mikael to make his move. He forcefully raised his knee, nailing the Warrior between the legs in the groin, a dirty shot, but Dark Eldar faught dirty, so he would fight dirty as well.

The warrior dropped his dagger and rolled on his back. Mikael grabbed the dagger and half rolled, half jumped ontop of the warrior, pinning him down. The warrior yelled in pain as he took his free hand and swung at Mikael. His arm hit Mikael in the side, knocking the wind out of him. The warrior tried to break free as Mikael gasped for breath, but Mikael moved his arm to the Eldar's exposed neck, choking him. As the Dark eldar gripped Mikael's hand, tring to break his grip, Mikael took a deep breath and let out a terrifying roar, Raising his arm and plunging the dagger into the Warrior's heart, or where he thought his hear was. The Dark Eldar blade sliced through his armor and into his chest. The warrior gasped for breath for a few moments before finaly dieing.

Mikael removed his dagger from the Eldars side and stood up, his side still throbbing in pain. He looekd around at the Battlefield, noticing his allies fighting other Dark Eldar. Gripping his side, he leaned over and put his dagger back in his boot and grabbed his Grenade Launcher, gripping the butt and trigger of the weapon in one hand, holding the forward holds with the other, Gauging where he should go next

(( OOC: I assume this is where I wait for the next update, yes? ))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra cackled as the drop pod was shot from the ship, flames billowing around it. The cold void placed its talons upon the drop pod, shaking it violently like some form of toy. The Hawk Lords had a form of passion for drop pods and Thunderhawks, and were considered among the experts within the entire Adeptus Astartes at that form of war. His headdress shook from side too side and he grinned manically beneath his helm, sparing Revan a headlong glance. The older Astartes seemed troubled by the drop pod, something that was akin with many Space Marines. 

Tales of them ripping up in their descent or landing in a ocean, too drowned its occupants were not unheard of, and every Marine knew that a falling object was a easy target. When it slammed into the earth, the force sent a bolt of pain up his spine causing him too clench his teeth. The wave of earth and stone that rose around it hanged in the air for several seconds before collapsing back too the ground. The drop pod unfolded like a petal, and Ezra ripped away from his straps, before proceeding to leap out, his Claws unsheathing. 

The Dark Eldar stood nearby. Their armour was a pitch black. Smooth, rounded surfaces covered most of it along with gory trophies that consisted of half destroyed skulls and other gory images. Their helms were faceless, bar a pair of thin green eye slits which cut across the centre of the white face plates. Multicolored plumes fell from the top, dangling behind their heads as they advanced towards the pair of Death-Watch Marines. Splinter-Rifles were shouldered and loaded, aimed towards the obsidian pair who had invaded their overrun base. 

As the first approached, Ezra brought his Claw upwards and split the armour like paper, gushing black blood in all directions. Another got in close with a hooked blade drawn but was destroyed by the Claw, its body sheered apart in several sections. He cawed loudly and spun on his heel, bringing his leg up as he did so. A Dark Eldar screamed in pain as its left side caved inwards, bones splitting organs open and ripping through skin. The pulverized body collapsed too the ground and Ezra stepped over, a wolfish grin spread across his face.

He moved through the Eldar at a run, bringing his Claw left and right, splattering his armour with black blood each time he felled an enemy. The Anti-Aircraft Emplacement was sunken in the earth, high piles of cream sand bags surrounded it. A camouflaged net was held above it too add to the protection, the charred muzzle protruding outwards. He leapt inwards, his Claws crackling with eldritch, orange and green energy. As he landed, he was already moving. 

A Eldar tried to scream a warning too its fellow, extremely lithe brethren but the sound was lost to the gurgling of warm blood in its throat as a single blade punctured the chest of the apparently sexless being. A second was struck against the depraved weapon carriage by the free hand of Ezra and held in place as he slowly severed the head with his Claw, placing it upon one of the empty latches of his trophy belt. Another pair turned the corner with pistols drawn and held in both hands, aimed at the Space Marine.

They fired. Unbelievably slim darts struck his armour, and most either completely embedded themselves or bounced away. His free hand went down too his hip, and unlatched his Plasma-Pistol with a laugh. Both Dark Eldar jumped away but it was to little to late. A stream of blue flames sprung forwards, his weapon screaming as they did so. It struck both of the depraved Eldar with enough force to strike them backwards, their flesh and bones fusing and combusting as it did so. 

He moved past the smoldering lumps of meat and around too the controls of the giant cannon. A console lay before him, dozens of small buttons and knobs upon a square metal plate which warped outwards at the centre. He muttered a prayer for the Machine Spirit before slamming his Claw into the controls, twisting as he did so and sent sparks up his arm harmlessly. He moved out of the emplacement, walking towards the next as it exploded outwards in a golden ball. 

He did the same for the other three, however he did it far faster, his blurring movements leaving a wake of dead Eldar and flaming pits. He walked back towards the landing ship, where Alice was departing in a baroque suit of Power Armour. As he drew nearer he nodded, his massive physique still dwarfing the Lady-Inquisitor and said “The Dark Eldar…..It is too long since I have fought them. Their impure viscera stains my armour, how joyous” He did not wait for a reply, but rather turned and marched back into the fray. 

A pair of Dark Eldar Wyches met him. Both were tall and lithe with elegant curves that made Ezra smile grimly. Each wielded wicked blades in both hands, their petite faces curled into snarls. Ezra threw himself into them. Both were shockingly fast and spun away, leaving lines of scraped away paint across his armour. His face contorted in rage and he charged after them. The first, a glorious maiden with a mane of blonde hair twisted and kicked twice, striking the helm of Ezra and causing him too let out a growl.

She smiled, revealing fanged white teeth and plunged one of her blades forwards. Ezra brought up his Lightning Claw upwards into her, slicing her front and causing her to cry out, tears flowing from her eyes. Her face saddened instantly, as if too say sorry for some stupid mistake but the face quickly disappeared as the Claw was pushed forwards, through her skull. He flicked his wrist upwards and the bone shattered, letting brain and fluids fall out. Her sister screamed, her crimson hair rising as she did so and threw herself at Ezra.

Within three seconds, he drew his Plasma-Pistol once again and let out a small burst. The small, thin line of blinding blue punctured the chest of the Wych and sent her backwards, arms reached for Ezra. Her heart and lungs were melted into nothing more than a steaming black pile. Ezra walked over too the spasmodic corpse, and looked down on it. With a sigh he brought his boot down on her skull. He turned back, and moved towards the Lady-Inquisitor and her Storm-Troopers, his armour soaked in blood.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow muttered a prayer of thanks to the Emperor for guiding his rounds to their targets as he slung 'Lancer' onto his back and rose to his feet, as he turned around he felt a sudden burst of pain as a Dark Eldar Wych put her boot to his throat. As he fell backwards, behind the pod, the Stormtrooper thrust out with his right leg at the Wych's midsection, bringing his left up to catch her as she twisted away from it. Both sprawled on the ground the Wych was quick to react as she flipped onto her feet and drew a sharp trident, her muscles taut and ready for the kill.

Shadow rose after her, drawing a serrated combat knife he had taken from a dead Tau Fire Warrior during an assassination mission he had taken on his own years ago, the Tau Ethereal Aun'Kry Shia had not survived with Shadow on his tail, falling into a combat pose Shadow allowed a brief glimpse back, the Stormtroopers and Space Marines were busy with the other Dark Eldar and could not help him, not that he would want it. 

The Wych struck first, parrying to the left with alien speed and slashing at Shadow's shoulder, his quick reaction saving him as he fell rightwards and lashed out with the knife, giving the Wych a jagged cut across her pale skin, she sneered and lashed out with her trident's rear end, catching Shadow's hand and smashing it against the wall, his knife dropping onto the ground and quickly. Not giving his opponent the satisfaction of a scream Shadow quickly ducked and rolled to the side, pulling his Hellpistol out he fired several rounds at the Wych who dodged all of them. Letting a shriek escape her crimson lips she leapt forward, trident extended, and confident that her prey had lost. Shadow quickly threw himself into a melee pose and knocked the Wych's trident to the side with his Hellpistol, losing it in the process and being knocked to the ground. His left arm held the Wych's trident back as best he could while his right arm was near useless after being smashed, the Wych let out a cruel chuckle as she started moving her trident forward, breaking Shadow's hold.

Shadow allowed himself a brief glimpse again, the Inquisitor and her Space Marines were busy and could not notice him, and sensing him was out of the question entirely, even if they weren't busy, and his fellow Stormtroopers could not see him either. He allowed it to flow throughout his body and enjoyed a moment of amusement as the Wych's expression turned from joy to utter horror, she spoke something in the Ancient Eldar tongue that Shadow understood, it meant 'The Great Enemy', while she was semi-right she could not have been more wrong. Shadow was loyal to the Emperor, so loyal that..., he banished the thoughts again as his form began to leave his material body. His right arm, now ghostly, reached out and penetrated the Wych's moonlight skin, wrapping around her trachea. With very little force Shadow crushed it and removed his arm, returning it to its flesh state. As the Stormtrooper rose he knocked the Wych's corpse off his body and did a brief scan, his momentary laxity had nearly cost him his life. Muttering a prayer to the Emperor for forgiveness he unslung 'Lancer' and opened fire into the remaining Dark Eldar ranks, taking out another two Sybarites with clean precise shots.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Bolts flashed as they struck the rubble. Kneeling Cain kept a hawk eye on the xeno holding them there as Drake honed his stealy gaze. Cain relaxed his persistant firing hopeing they would assume he was reloading and try to break for better cover, and two of them did. The two sleak figures burst from cover sprinting with all thier strength to what remained of a low concrete wall. Suprised by the predictability of the two Cain let loose a burst striking the first in the back twice and the other spinning to return fire was quickly caught in the chest midsection and the head. The bolter making short work of thier relatively thin armor. Both collapsing in a heap apon eachother thier blood seeping into the dirt. "Two down!" Cain barked returning his attention to the rubble once more.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

"C'mon out, you bastard..." The fighting was thick around him, but Drake left it to the others to take care of that. There was only him and his target. It was many breaths before the Dark Eldar finally came out. The man, or woman, as it was hard to tell, set up the Splinter Cannon with incredible speed along a low-lying branch. Despite this, that was all the chance that Drake needed. He fired two bursts, the first caused the xeno to drop the cannon as his arm gave out, and the second raked fire across his chest, dropping him to the ground. He writhed in agony, and Drake let off one last shot to finish him off. He then focused on the others, supporting Cains fire with his own.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The area around the landing craft was ablaze with las fire and splinter fire. As she followed the inquisitor out of the craft, she drew her pistol, keeping low and in cover as she struggled to keep up with her pace.
She saw the stormtroopers engage with several squads of Dark Eldar, their speed up close was even more frightening than when she read about it. Muttering a prayer of protection, she raised her pistol as a warrior bearing a splinter rifle with nano blade charged the inquisitor and blew off his head cleanly. While she only had basic marksman training, she was glad that Sister training was a lot more arduous than regular guardsmen training. Her score of 65 was barely enough to pass, but it was twice what an average guardsmen recruit would have on the test.
holstering her pistol as she moved, she walked past the corpse of the warrior and picked up the weapon. Her pistol is good at close range, but this would do for now for longer range fights. Having handled a few of these in the past, she knew how it operated. She checked the crystal reserve, it was still full, and ran onwards. Snapping of another burst at a warrior, who was surprised to see a human holding one of their Xeno weapons, before his chest was perforated byt he crystals coming from it.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain pressed the attack on the rising to his feet keeping the Xeno held down with constant fire aided by Drake. He knew from the stories he had heard if they were given one inch all could be lost. Breaking into an almost run still popping off shots which flecked and flashed at the rubble, this would be his chance to show what he was made of. The laps in heavy fire must have spurred them out as one raised to the top of the pile to return fire. Cain who had raised to a sprint planted his left foot on the rock pile and slammed with all his might his right knee up into the Xeno's face shattering the facemask sending the helmet barreling of and him tumbling flat on his back.

Drawing his blade Cain was kicked to the ground by the other who now was now wielding his rifle like a glaive priming to split him down the middle. The xeno mustering all his strength swinging his weapon sinking the bladed barrel deap in the earth as Cain rolled to his feet and out of the way. He quickly slashed at the xenos throat pushing him back and away from his weapon. "Let him taste your blade!" Cain barked out as the xeno he was facing drew his. 

The xeno was anxious as he emediatly slashed at Cain, he would make him pay for being so overzealous.Stepping out of the way and snatching the loose arm by the wrist pulling him to fallow through with his attempted stab and slammed his elbow into his facemask.He grunted dark blood streamed out from under his helmet and down his neck and chest. The xeno's answer to this this was more impressive regaining his composure and slashed back dragging his blade across Cain's bicep and chest drawing blood. The xeno slashed again fealing energized by the blood only to have his arm snatched at the wrist again. The martial arts of Cains homeworld taught him well what to do. Swinging a hard elbow strike to the now exposed tricep feeling the upper arm crack and splinter under the stress of the strike. He flipped his blade and slashed back across the xeno's exposed throat. This was the end of him as collapsed writhing in his own blood as it spewed from the gaping wound. Cain refocused as his enemy expired in a bloody mess in the dirt.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

As Sileven got out of the ship she began to open fire on several dark eldar warriors. Yet then she caught sight of something, a mandrake. It was dark to keep her eye on it. It seemed to appear and yet disappear as if it had some kind of camouflage ability. She began to fire several shots trying to hit it but to no success. Their was a nearby waterpool but Sileven was going to need help to deal with this threat.Christine was the closes teammate to her. "Christine lay down some suppression fire and try to get that dark eldar mandrake into the waterhole. I'll throw some frag grenades behind him and force him into the waterhole. That should get rid of his camouflage ability. After that we can simply open fire on him." said Sileven as she got her frag grenades ready to throw. Emperor willing, the plan would work and then they would be able to return to the main fight.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

When Cain charged out of cover to assault the enemy, Drake glanced around to see the state of the other fights. Satisfied, he slung his hellgun over his shoulder, and drew his sword, revealing the one line of runes proclaiming his loyalty to clan, family, and Emperor. _For the God-Emperor! _His warcry was a silent one, in his head, meant to provide him with the faith necessary to carry his battle against this scum.

He was fast, and though not as quick as the xenos, he quickly made his way to where Cain was battling one of the Dark Eldar. Before he could make it further though, one of them rushed to support his brethren, and engaged Drake. The beings skill was impressive, but it wasn't sufficient to keep Drake from blocking with his sword. The Eldars own blade was jagged and spiked, apparently to draw pain from others, rather than death. Drake took advantage of this, and used his superior strength to rip the blade from its grasp. It took a moment, as the being struggled, but with a jerk, the foul blade slid along the grass of the forest.

Following it up, Drake jammed his hilt into the face of the now defenseless Eldar, sending him reeling into the grass. "Die, Xeno scum!" With that, Drake buried his sword into the Eldar's head, preventing it from gaining the pleasure it would likely feel from the pain of its smashed face. Rakarn turned to scan the area, and see how Cain fared, and was pleased with the greener stormtroopers progress. "That looks like all on this side. Lets see how the others fare."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine listened to Sileven's plan. "_Sounds like a plan_" Christine said. Christine kneeled, for a steady aim. Then she started to give Sileven supporting fire. It was clear Sileven knew more about this opponent than Christine did. That plan would never have gotten up in Christine's mind. 

Now she just had to pray the plan'd work...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The Dark Eldars numbers were dwindling. They were caught off guard by this daring mood, many started retreating inside. Alice was soon at the doorway turning she yelled to all the stormtroopers not in combat to join her. "Ezra, Revan, you two shall be the first in." She said over the vox indicating that they should go in.

Ezra: As you burst through the doors you seea host of Dark Eldar ready and waiting. Though they don't open fire on you but merely step apart. Two Incubus wielding Punishers step forward to defeat you.

Revan: You burst in a second after Ezra and satisfied that he can defeat them, you see a Dracon walking down a side corridor with two warriors taking the place of the Incubus as they fight Ezra, defeat them and kill the Dracon.

Drake and Cain: When you have finished the Dark Eldar outside you rush inside and see the squad of warriors watching the fight between the God-like Ezra and the two Incubus. This gives you an opportuntiy to catch them unaware. (It will result in close combat)

Shadow: You walk in fresh from battle to see the fight going on. Take it in before helping out Cain and Drake as there are too many of them for the two to take out.

Mikael, Christine and Sileven: Still on last update. Secure the perimeter once you have finished.

Faith: You and the Inquisitor make your way to the control room, meeting no real opposition. You find a room marked Artefacts and make your way in, finding 5 Dark Eldar warriors and lots of Eldar tech.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake craned his head, looking farther on, towards the entrance of the complex. "The Inquisitor is heading inside. We should follow, the others can take care of themselves" Drake glanced back at Cain, who was behind him. "You ready?" These Dark Eldar hadn't proved to be that tough so far, but Drake had a feeling that would end soon.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain strapped his bolter tight to his back and whiped the thick blood from his blade and resetting his iron grip, he would need it more this day. "Ready we must keep up our momentum, I'll fallow your lead." The others seemed well enough with the Dark Eldar retreating. It seemed we caught them off guard and had them realing. Though Cain felt the days fighting would only get harder.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael gripped his Grenade Launcher, Chaos around him. He watched as the Dark Eldar retreated. He saw the others enter a Building occupied by Dark eldar. He saw the two marines Breach, followed shortly by the Inquisitor and the others. He started to follow them in before glancing over at Christine and Sileven still combating the Mandrake. He looked back over to the others, who where already inside the building.

Mikael turned away, rushing to a rocky outcropping a few feet away from the complex, towards Christine and Sileven. He ducked into cover and hid for a moment before poking his head out. Christine was laying down covering fire while Sileven tried to draw the Mandrake to a watering hole. From the corner of his eye he spotted three Dark Eldar hiding in the brush nearby, taking aim at the two girls. In a flash, he stood up from cover and took aim, raising his Grenade Launcher. Just before he fired, he raised it's tip a few centimeters, pulling the trigger. Small puffs of white smoke erupted from the Launchers valves as a Grenade was sent hurling through the air. A moment later there was a loud explosion. The three Dark eldar that where in the Bushes where sent flying in all Directions, the grenade exploding in the midst of them.

Mikael muttered under his breath, "Chalk up three more." He ducked back into cover as quickly as he had come out of it, pulling the reload trigger. The Launcher's ammo cartirage clicked once as it turned counter clockwise, the empty shell of the fired round falling out, smoke still steaming from it. Mikael let it dropped to the ground as he poked his head out again, eyeing what his next target would be.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake nodded, then began advancing with Cain. There was some sporadic sounds of gunfire from the other stormtroopers, but by the sound of it, they had things under control. Drake unshouldered his hellgun, and readied it as he entered the facility. He was just in time to see two Dark Eldar seemingly challenging Ezra, while the rest of the warriors seemed to back away.

"Give the rest of them a fight, Cain, but don't interrupt the Marine." With that, he opened fire, fully expecting the distance to be closed. These xenos would quickly be upon him, and he would let his blade taste blood as soon as it was necessary.

[[Alright, waiting for Ezra to kick some ass.]]


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

"Right" Cain shouted back sheathing his blade and swinging around his weapon. The bolter barking to life slinging the heavy shells at the xenos. Every shot shaking Cain back on his back leg, shockwaves flowing through his body. Gritting his teeth he was hungry for the enemy to get closer. He yurned for them to make such a mistake. He may be a bit over confident but so far the only one to match him was the Trooper fighting next to him.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just as before, the slim forms of the enemies closed with alarming speed. Such was that speed that Drake simply dropped his hellgun in his haste to bring his blade to bear. Another few seconds and they would have been on him. The first came high, vaulting off the body of one of his fallen fellows, and bringing a wicked blade crashing down upon Drakes own. He took the blow, and flung the sword back into the face of the Warrior to parry another from the side, flinging the blade away before impaling the warrior in the stomach. He barely had time to rip it free before the other Warrior hemmed him in. This one seemed more skilled, that would be a challenge.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven then threw a grenade at the mandrake trying to lure it into the water hole. She then threw another one towards the mandrake general position. She had a hard time keeping her eye on the mandrake. Yet she kept throwing grenades at it continuing to try and make it get out into the waterhole. Yet she wouldn't mind if one of the grenades actually hit the mandrake and killed it. In fact that would probably be better but she decided to stick with the plan and continued to try and lure it out with grenades while she waited for Mikael to begin suppression fire in order to further pressure the Mandrake into going to the waterhole.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael watched as Sileven threw Grenades at nothing. at first, he had thought she had gone crazy, but then he noticed a simmer in the air, as if something had moved. he thought hard, reaching back, tring to remember if the Dark Eldar had cloaking technology.

Mikael looked over at another rocky outcropping roughly ten yards away. It made a perfect line between where Sileven was throughing the Grenades, the Waterhole, and itself. He lunged and rolled over to it, tring to stay out of sight before pressing himself against the rocky outcropping, he poked his head over to see before standing up and firing off another round in the area before the area that Sileven's grenade had landed, hoping to give the impression that it was he who was hrling the Grenades, and not Sileven.

Not a moment later, the Mandrake appeared over the Waterhole, rushing towards Mikael, blade at the ready to gut him. He stayed out of cover and lifted his grenade launcher up to reload, Trusting that Christine or Sileven would kill the Mandrake while he acted s a decoy.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

The xeno were quickly upon us. Before Cain could draw his blade one had already closed the gap between them drawing a strange crescent shaped blade. The sleek warrior whipped a leg around catching Cain in the ribs feeling them crack as he tumbled to the floor. Cain quickly recovered as the xeno relished in the pain he caused, he drew his blade from his chest letting his bolter settle tight to his back. His assailant began swiping at him with wide sweeping swings keeping Cain at a distance. He patiently waited for his opening as the sharp stabbing pain shot through his midsection with every breath.

This warrior was much more agile than the last broad arching movements and precise almost elegant strikes. Cain dodging and parrying biding his time. A long swipe just narrowly missed Cain's throat the warrior overextending swinging too far around himself and the young trooper sprung into him. Driving his shoulder hard into the xeno's gut doubling over as Cain forced him to his back. Instincts taking over Cain snapped into his comfort zone sitting up driving his knee to the aliens throat and across his weaponless arm. The desperate xeno slashed but he was locked up Cain effortlessly snatching his wrist with one hand and wrapping his other arm around dragging the razor sharp blade cutting the tendons on the inside of the elbow.

The arm going limp dropping the blade but the xeno wriggled and bucked wrestling free from Cain. With only one functioning arm he was surprisingly strong rolling Cain to his back. He wrapped his legs around the xeno's waist as he lashed out at him with a wild punch catching Cain directly in the nose breaking it sending blood streaming down his face. The xeno struck again but the trooper shifted his weight away the blow slamming into the hard concrete floor Cain swinging his weight up again buckling the aliens shoulder wrapping up his arm and yanking it back and up towards his head. 

The alien cried out and Cain strained with all his might torquing the arm further and further until finally with a loud unsettling pop the arm snapped out of socket. A scream rang out from under the ornate helmet of the Dark Eldar as it collapsed over Cain before rolling him to his back and jabbing his blade up and into his heart. The xeno with a deep gasp went limp and was dead.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine saw a faint shimmer jump towards Mikael and she quickly opened fire. She prayed, while pulling the trigger. Praying towards the Emperor, that one of her bullets'd kill the thing. Then Christine saw a faint red splash, or did she only imagine it???

OOC: Sileven and Mikael can finish the bastard off, I only hit him in a non-lethal part


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow heard his orders as he drew 'Lancer' and fired into the Dark Eldar crowding around his fellow stormtroopers. He caught a flash of movement and gazed around to see several Dark Eldar setting up on rooftops and preparing to kill the others. He turned a fraction and fired several successive shots, taking out two Dark Eldar in the head and one in the throat. He then spun on his heel and fired at four more on the left, brining each one down with methodical precision, then quickly firing again to bring down a Warrior lunging at Cain with its knife out, the round shattered its head and dropped it before it could reach the unaware stormtrooper.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The blade was barely deflected away, slicing along Drakes face, leaving a line of blood diagonally towards his eye. A quick hop backwards, and they were again apart, their blades hovering a few inches from each other. It took almost no timee for the lull to be destroyed. The xeno brought its blade up, swinging for Drakes chest. He stepped backwards, another line of blood appearing on his chin before he reversed his momentum to sheathe his blade in the things chest. 

It was surprising it had worked, perhaps the Eldar had not expected Drake to take the risk in overextending himself. That would fit with the reputation of these Dark Eldar as raiders. Another appeared, only to be cut down by fire from the entrance. A quick glance confirmed that it was another storm trooper, Shadow. There was no time to greet him though, as another of the aliens was heading for Cain, who had a disabled arm and didn't seem like he'd be able to take another. Drake intercepted him a short distance from Cain, cutting off the arm, and leaving the Eldar writhing on the floor. "You okay?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven watch as Mikael lured the Mandrake out. She needed to act quickly. Her Hot-Shot Las gun would take to long. Thus she reach for her Hot-Shot Las pistol. She began to open fire a bit of head of were she saw the faint red colour from Christine. She could almost feel the Emperor guiding her hands as she fired. Her shots hit the mandrake in the chest dazing it. She fired another shot this time hitting it in the end and kill the foul Xeno. "Suffer not the alien to live." said Sileven as she put her hot-shot las pistol back in her holster and held firmly held her hot-shot las gun.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael began to tense up as the Mandrake rushed towards him, he let go of his Grenade launcher with one hand and began to reach down and draw his knife. No sooner than he had grabbed his knife, the Mandrake was hit from both sides by Christine and Sileven. He let out a sigh of releaf as the Mandrake fell over into a pool of it's own blood. He straightened up and gripped his Grenade launcher.

"Good thing the Xeno fith fell for that trick, even better that you two managed to kill it before it gut me." He then motioned for them to join him in cover, where they could eather enter the complex or secure the perimeter


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven made her way to Mikael, she made sure he had no suffered any injuries and that the area was clear. "Your body seems to be in good shape BUT!" said Sileven as then slapped Mikael in the face. "What were you thinking? You could have easily gotten yourself killed. That was a far to risky producer. I don't want to see you doing any more suicide missions like that unless the Inquisitor tell you to. You were pratically acting like a sister repentia" said Sileven in an angry voice. "Alright, now let get back to the mission." she said in a far more calm voice.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael shrugged the slap of before speaking, a hint of his previous friendlyness slipping through, "For a second there it sounded like you actualy cared about me, what happened, did one of you own grenades hit you?" a small grin appeared on his face before he spun around, pulling the trigger on his Grenade launcher, sending a round into a group of Dark eldar that where rushing towards the complex entrance. He began to reload his grenade launcher, speaking with his back turned to Sileven, all previous conotations gone. "Besides, the action worked. The mandrake took the bait and was drawn out, Giving you the opprotunity to land a killing blow, which you did." He turned back around to Sileven before continueing. "The Emperor saw fit to bless my action with success, who are we to judge his almighty decisions?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven face turned a bit red from Mikael comment, well as red as her face could go which was barely noticeable if she wasn't wearing her helmet in which case she was. Their seemed to be no way to make him silent. He always had a quick come back line. She tired to come back with a response but she could think of nothing. Well at least he was better then the marine. "The only reason I care about you, is that if you were to die it would increase the chances of us being force to work with the marines. It also gives me a bad reputation if you die." said Sileven as then push Mikael forward trying to get him to continue on with the mission.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain gathered himself stretching out his torso a bit a sharp stabbing pain greeting him. Shadow had joined them now and he was glad to have his shooting by his side. Cain cleared his throat spitting out a bit of blood as he placed a thumb on each side of his now broken nose and with a deep breath and a loud unholy crunch cracking it back in place. "I'm fine, no time to bleed there is more fighting to do". His blade still ready even after the ordeal with that xeno he was still hungry for more combat. Re-gripping his blade it brought him back to his youth in the pits of Helion. As rough and deadly a life it was the skills and grit gained there had served him well and continued to even now.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As they entered the complex, Faith kept close to the inquisitor, looking left and right for signs of danger, the inquisitor seemed very bent on reaching her goal. Ditching the xeno weapon, she pulled out her las pistol, figuring at close range like this, she'd ranger have a more familiar weapon at her disposal.
As the inquisitor entered the room, she marvelled at the artifacts that were strewn about on the tables, mentally beginning to catalogue and inventorise them. She barely noticed the 5 dark eldar in the room in time to raise her pistol, shooting at one of them as she ducked back out of the room for some cover.
A splinter rifle burst after her, hitting her in the back of her shoulder. The crystal rounds were mostly deflected by her flak armour, but several managed to painfully embed themselves into her flesh. She immediately felt the effect of the poison that was coated to them.
'Emperor, help me through this.' She prayed, falling down around the corner, and reaching for her medical pouch with her anti-toxins. Glad she had had the foresight to pack a few extra packets of it, knowing the eldar used such horrible substances as the one in her shoulder that was slowly numbing and paralysing her.
With a trembling hand, she managed to use one of her injectors to put in the counteragent. She breathed a momentary sigh of relief as the agent began it's work, but she'd be hard pressed to aim with her right hand for a while.
Activating her vox as she switched hands, she saw several more bursts of splinters pass along the doorway, mentally calculating where their opponents were, she leaned out and placed a quick shot at one. She hit him in his knee, the hotshot round burning through his armour and flesh and bone, he went down with a scream.
'This is Faith, I'm with the inquisitor at the artifacts room, we have five eldar here, and I'm wounded, we could use a little help here!'


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Whipping the last of the blood from his face Cain listened to the female voice crackling over the vox. "Shadow Drake, trouble in the artifacts room we should move" Cain barked swinging his bolter around locking his grip and slamming a fresh clip in. Racking the first round into the gun he moved swiftly down the corridors to the artifacts room where the Inquisitor and faith were pinned down. It looked like 4 were left as Cain spun planting his back against the door jam firing a few shots into the room. He saw that Faith was wounded a look of concern washed over his face. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow fired two shots quickly and brought down two of the four remaining Dark Eldar, holes punched through their throats. He remained in the corridor rather then enter the room, the more range there was, the more effective he was. He fired off two more shots that split the final two Dark Eldar's heads apart.

Shadow let his mind drift, there were no more enemies present in the room. At least not at the moment, that could change in an instant. He allowed himself a moments respite to mouth the Litany of Protection as he walked into the room and surveyed it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra could only help but to grunt as a blade was sent sliding along his helm. It cut a abyss between the paint, revealing dull grey ceramite beneath and thrust _Raptor’s Talon_ upwards. The head came off in a spray of crimson. The body slumped too the ground beneath Ezra who proceeded to crush the spine with his foot, watching as the white face plate attached to the creatures helm rolled upwards to face him, the blue orbs in the eyes fluttering open and closed as nerves struggled to keep it alive. The second Dark Eldar moved towards him in a blur of black and purples. 

The blade punctured his shoulder and he felt the cold steel of the blade parting his flesh, followed closely by the warm blood which flowed down his muscular, golden chest. He laughed however, as the blade pulled free and a clot of blood rose from his body to seal the wound. The Eldar struck again, this time in his thigh, with enough force to bring it from the other end and Ezra sliced away the pommel of the blade. The Eldar drew another short blade and punched it forwards, yet it slid away from his armoured bulk and Ezra drew his Plasma Pistol. He fired with enough force and noise to destroy the wall of the hallway. The smoking legs of the body fell to the ground, and Ezra moved towards where the Sister, Faith had moved.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine smiled at the bickering between Sileven and Mikael. "_You'd better be happy women know to shoot, even at things we can't see clearly. And by the way, Mikael... Let's be the bait together next time and leave the shooting to Sileven. I mean: she shot the thing right where it had to be shot. But let's carry on with our mission!_" Christine said, while smiling behind her helmet.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael turned and gave Sileven a grin before turning back around, looking at the Complex and the surrounding landscape. Inside the Complex, he knew his other squadmates, along with the Inquisitor where fighting the Dark Eldar, he could hear their las-shots and bolter fire. The surrounding area was also still infested with Dark eldar, eather fleeing or making their way to the Complex. He spoke to the two while still observing his surroundings.

"The way I see it, we have two options. A. We can enter the Complex and meet up with our squadmates, who are surely firghting more than their share of Dark Eldar. Or B. We can Bunker down here and prevent any more of those xenos from going into the complex. Either way, we are going to be fighting more Eldar than we should be."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ducking around the corner a second, Faith let off another crack at the Warrior she had shot in the knee, hitting the cover he had managed to crawl behind. She had just enough time to duck back into cover as they returned fire again, nodding at Cain.
'I'm fine, just a little woozy still from the toxins. Be carefull, some of them are using neurotoxins in their splinter rifles, if you get hit, I got an anti-dote with me. Otherwise you're dead in 2 minutes. Give or take. The Emperor Protects!'
She grinned and then leaned around the corner again, letting of two more shots, one connecting with the downed warrior's shoulder, the other in his chest, burning bright holes into his body, finally ending him.
'Gotcha, you piece of Xeno Scum.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

There are times in battle when your eyes lock with an enemy and you know that you are going to fight to the death. A test of strength and power in which neither will back down, till death do them part.

As Revan ducked in the door his eyes flitted past the Incubi locking onto the Drachon... their eyes locked and the twisted fevered face met the clear and calm visage in an explosion of hatred. Revan floated forward, moving serenely, buried with an aura of calm and a warrior stepped to meet him. His bolt pistol bucked and the xenos scum slid to the ground yet a second stepped over him striking out with the butt of his gun. QUickly the astartes stepped aside and swept his staff round in an arcing blow that scythed through the xenos's midriff with ease and there was a shout of exultant pain as he fell.

A bark like laugh from the drachon caused Revan to look up and he pivoted away from a scything blow of the blade.

"You will die painfully" muttered the drachon

Revan's response was a long high, mirthless laugh

He could feel his strength returning as he relished the combat, even through the enumerations his joy seeped yet he pushed it away becoming a vortex of calm once more. 

The archaic blade flashed and Revan countered knocking it away with the butt of his staff and countering with a thrust of his blade. The blade flshed through the air and landed in nothing as the twsited ancient had already jumped away, quicker than Revan could imagine. The Drachon's own blade sliced into his power armour lodging into a rut as he pushed towards Revan's heart. 

A huge gauntleted fist came down and the drachon screamed as his arm was shattered by the blow and the xenos released the blade as Revan pushed his advantage and swung for the drachon's neck. The balde bit deep severing nerves and arteries and the drachon slumped to the floor his blood seeping over the floor and Revan's calm mask flickered with a small smile as he moved to join Ezra, the two incubi at his feet

"And so we shall crush all xenos" he whispered with a small smile

The vox crackled and he broke into a sprint pushing through the mass of bodies

'This is Faith, I'm with the inquisitor at the artifacts room, we have five eldar here, and I'm wounded, we could use a little help here!'

He turned to Ezra as he ran

"We were lax, we shouldn't have left the inquisitor alone. Lets get her out of this plus be careful.. I want to have a look at these artefacts"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine listened to the two options Mikael stated and she started to take both options into consideration. They both seemed good, with the second option seeming safe. "_I don't know wether we're going to vote or anything, but I say we barge in and go help our squadmates. I'm sure we won't be loved by our Space Marine so called Brothers. But hey, every Eldar we kill can't kill us or can't kill our real brothers, right?_" with the last sentence referring to the stormtroopers.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven listened to her squad mates. They were talking about about two possible actions to take. After listening to what everyone else had said Sileven decided to talk. "We are stormtroopers. I say we go and do what we are best at, storm in and protect the Inquisitor. We should keep on moving, if we stay in one spot this will allow our foe to regroup and easily launch a counter attack. If we keep on moving, our foe will have to spread his forces out to find us." said Sileven as she then looked around.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake simply followed along as Cain and Shadow hurried forward to help the Inquisitor. Drake himself was sure that the Inquisitor could hold, but her abilities wouldn't be enough to crush them by herself. Drake sheathed his sword, and went back to retrieve his hellgun, dropped earlier in the fight. Because of this, he ended up arriving after Cain and Shadow had already taken up positions in the artifact room. 

The place was full of cover, with the tables and both sides seemed to be taking advantage of that, Faith herself apparently wounded. 'Be carefull, some of them are using neurotoxins in their splinter rifles, if you get hit, I got an anti-dote with me. Otherwise you're dead in 2 minutes. Give or take. The Emperor Protects!' This was said as Drake heaved himself into position by the table they were staying by. He started firing las-rounds into the general area of the enemy, before he slammed his back down again, taking cover from the splinter rounds. With those poisoned weapons, they would have the advantage here. Drake unhitched a grenade from his belt, and pulled the pin, baking it. "Keep down." he said as he threw it over into the cover the Eldar were using.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael let out a sigh, kicking some dirt as he eyed the entrance to the complex. He thought hard for a moment before finaly speaking. "Yes.. We are Stormtroopers.. Yes.." He gripped his Grenade launcher before looking back at the ladies. "I'll see you in there, then." With a smile, he took off running. He rushed through the entrance and headed for the others, leaping over the body of a Dark Eldar in the process.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine saw Mikael started running right after he finished speaking. 'Does he have a deathwish? Together we're stronger' she thought. "_Sileven, we'd better move together. I don't want to end up dead, because I went in alone, like him. We'd better hurry though, maybe we can still save his hide. _" Christine said to Sileven. After that she slowly started to move towards the entrance Mikael went through too.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven simply nodded her head in agreement with Christine. She walk side by side with Christine, scanning everything with her hot shot las-gun ready to fire at a moment notice. She look behind to make sure no one was following her. "Stay frosty" said Sileven as she continue to scan the nearby area.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Stay frosty... Did Sileven see something? "_What is it? Did you see something? A Dark one? Or did you just hear something? Could be Mikael as well, you know..._" Christine whispered, while scanning around with her weapon ready to fire.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Snapping of a few more shots at a Dark Eldar, her aim was good, but he had moved too quickly, leaving only a scorchmark in the empty spot where his head was. 'No Grenades! This is one of our objectives.. we're here for the stuff in side here, and it's fragile! Gak.'
She ducked into cover as the grenade flew.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

"Drake Shadow, we should rush them after the grenade goes. We cannot afford to be held here any longer they must be mobilizing for another assault."Drake spoke raising his bolter again firing seeing the flashes and snaps of his and all the others shot. The xenos had good cover but the grenade should flush them out. While they scrambled away from the explosive we would have the opening we needed to clear the room. "Faith, you should hang back in cover while we clear the room. I wouldn't like to see you wounded anymore." A sense of protectiveness came over Cain that was new to him. Why he felt protective of such able allys was a mystery to him but he let the thoughts fall from his mind keeping his stone focus on the task at hand.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice swung her sword in a powerful arc, decapitating a dark eldar warrior trying to shoot at Faith. She fired a shot from her pistol killing the last of the Dark Eldar warriors before turning and walking to the door. She almost got knocked flying back when Ezra and Revan came charging in. She smiled at them before saying "Lets get to the control room and assess the situation. The Exploration team must have kept logs about their find." She walked out with a calmer Ezra and Revan behind her. "Faith stay here and catalog anything of interest that you can find. Cain you stay here and keep an eye on Faith for me. Shadow and Drake follow me." She walked to the control which had been sealed by the Dark Eldar, she gave a sigh before stepping aside, "Ezra. You think that door can stop you?"

Ezra: Break the door down. When you do you will see several warriors off to the right awaiting you. There are about five of them, finish them quickly.

Revan: You walk in and see another mandrake off to the left, it is geared for close combat and immediatly leaps at you blade whistling to your throat. It will not be an easy kill, this Dark Eldar has thousands of years of experience, but he hasn't faced a real powerful psyker before.

Cain and Faith: Whilst Faith catalogs things, Cain can talk to her and keep an eye on the door in case of another counter attack.

Shadow and Drake: You burst in to find a dozen dark eldar using consoles as cover and are focusing their attention on the two of you, hoping that their comrades can defeat the angels of Death. It will take BOTH of you to take them out.

Mikeal, Sileven and Christine: As said before Secure the perimete.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain watched as the others scatter off after receiving their orders. Entering the room he let the empty clip fall to the floor sliding a fresh one in and racking the first round. The room was clear but Cain stayed sharp scanning every inch of his new surroundings. From what he had seen from the enemy they would not give up so easily. He let his eyes wander to the tables full of xeno artifacts none of which being recognizable to him. He left Faith to her work as his attention fell on the door they had entered through finger on the trigger ready for anything."Your clear to do your work Faith, ill keep watch."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow nodded as the Lady Inquisitor spoke and followed her, as she commanded. The Angels of Death, Astartes were next to him. Shadow had never been impressed with them, they died nearly as easily as many opponents he faced. As the Inquisitor and the Astartes ran off to attack the Dark Eldar to the left he and Drake were left to deal with the ones on the right. Shadow gave a motion to Drake, putting his hand outwards and nodding. The symbol meant that Shadow would open fire and keep them pinned while Drake brought heavy close fire to bear on them. The silent Stormtrooper opened up and put holes through two Dark Eldar's throats and continued firing at where he himself would have been in cover, which was dead on. He again motioned for Drake to advance and attack while they were pinned, for a moment hoping that his comrade would understand him.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

She replaced the half empty clip of her pistol with a fresh one, then picked up her toolkit and entered the room. Putting it on an empty table.
'Thanks, this is going to take a while though, the fight made this place a mess.'
She pulled off her flak jacket, then examined the wound in her shoulder, taking out a small tube of paste, she applied it generously over the ruptured flesh and put on a quick field dressing before putting her armour back on.
'So how did you get recruited for this job?' she casually asked as she opened her toolkit and pulled out her data slate and her pict-caster. Setting aright a couple of tables, she began to put all the artifacts in order, looking them over, making pictures of them from several angles as she typed on the slate, entering notes on dates and findings.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

"Apologies, the grenade would not have been my course of action"Cain spoke watching Faith go to work lulling over her question. The truth is he didn't know why he recruited to this detail. "The truth is i never really questioned why..." speaking with a bit of a laugh."I suppose i showed promise during my service in the guard." 

Cain began to think about his past and how he had got here. "I was orphaned as a child and that's when i started to fight in the pits. from there i was pressed into the guard and here is where i ended up. I suppose my entire life if been in combat." He missed life outside of the service though. It seemed faith in their service replaced the simple pleasures in life. His comrades' devotion was almost inhuman. In combat he was sharp and resolute but in the off hours he was still young and wanted to feel something other than war. It seems from the others in his squad that age and experiance would rob him of these feelings.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael rounded the corner as he came into view of the artifacts room. "Don't shoot me, Im coming up on the artifacts room," he said through his vox. When he entered the room, his breathing was heavy and his chest heaved up and down. He saw Cain and Faith, his eyes shifted between the two before he spoke. "Cain, The girls where right behind me, I think I ran a little to fast though." He looked around the room, which was full of Dark Eldar technologies. He licked his chaped lips before continueing. "Where are the others? And... What is this place?" He let his Grenade launcher fall and hang over his shoulder by the strap, putting his hands behind his head to catch his breath. "This place is bigger than I thought."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

OOC: Can people PLEASE follow the update for them and their characters instead of doing their own things, when they want.

Alice immediatly barked down the comm as she glanced out a window. _"12 Dark Eldar warriors regrouping outside. Mikael, Christine and Sileven, GET outside and kill them then SECURE THE PERIMETER! Enemy reinforcements are en route and I need the ridge by the side of the building taken. There should be two Dark Eldar Blasters up there (anti-tank) we need them. There will be very few Dark Eldar so clear it out then man the turrets. The 12 Dark Eldar are at the door now."_ 

She headed back into the fight cutting down two dark eldar warriors in her way before firing at a third taking its head of with one shot from her bolt pistol.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Revan looked sharply at the Inquisitor, they were all the same, all believed Astartes were merely instruments of war, causing death and distruction. Blood Ravens were not just killing machines, they were people first, seekers of knowledge.

He held her guys and added

"Inquisitor after this is over i would like a full report on all the artefacts and not...." he nodded his head towards Faith spitting the words "from that psyker hating bitch"

"I know very little of the dark eldar and this is an opportunity I cannot refuse to further my knowledge"

He turned away as the door crashed open and Revan followed Ezra inside pivoting as he felt a blade whistle past him. He sensed his assailant and twisted trying to face his attacker, to catch a glimpse of the bastard whose blade followed his steps. His foot nit the ground, landed in a pool of blood as he jinked left and he slipped sprawling to the floor. Desperately he turned raising his staff to deflect the inevitable downward plunge that spelled his doom. 

Above him loomed a blade slicing downwards raised in two hands by a twisted being sallow skinned. Te staff met the blackened blade in a shower of sparks as blade and staff locked and the pale face became a mask of anguish as he was forced backwards.

Revan locked his muscles and exploded fowards throwing the mandrake off him and rushing towards him but the eldar was already up and now blade met staff once more butt and blade combining to press the astartesr back, a sharp thrust caused the astartes to leap back further towards the cornor and the sneering figure barrelled on with a slashing cut, smartly blocked and the dance began once more.


Revan felt himself getting closer and closer to the cornor of the room, the eldars quick strokes and counter strokes timed with a subtle fluidity thayt Revan couldn't match.

Yet he was calm and the warp called to him as his back hit the wall and he dropped his staff and raised both hands, a slashing cut blasted the eldar off his feet as he was slammmed into the wall where he lay motionless.

Slowly Revan walked towards him hobbling slightly leaning on his staff. the sneering face looked up at him and Revan twitched as it pulled out a splinter pistol his hand rising.


The eldar laughed

"I have fought for thousands of years and not been defeated by blade or bolt. Now my body is broken and shattered yet I will not die by your hand."

The pistol bucked and the light in the warriors eyes died as his brains hit the wall behind him.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ezra kicked down the door with one mighty foot. It screamed on the hinges, creaking loudly before the rusted locks collapsed in on itself and the door was sent tumbling to the ground. Pain flared up his other leg, of which he had torn the Eldar weapon free and it had bled for several moments before his protective measures kicked in and sealed over. He marched inwards, staring at the rows of command consoles when a filtering movement caused his attention to be taken away. He spun on the tips of his toes, and let his Lightning Claws slip from the depths of his gauntlet. 

Five Dark Eldar, in polished black sleek armour snapped towards him, drawing wicked blades and long barrelled weapons. One died instantly, the head torn from the shoulders in a great spray of foul smelling blood. A second managed to deal a blow to his hand, slicing a blade across the armoured surface. His Plasma-Pistol came into his hand and he pushed it into the chest of the Xeno, grinning as he pulled the trigger. A short burst of blue flame erupted from the charred muzzle and struck the creature, turning its entire upper torso into a molten slag of dripping flesh and bone which pattered gently on the ground. 

The third let out a muffled scream as her, or possibly his throat was turned into ragged tatters that dripped crimson. He howled as a blade struck his helm and sent a spark running along the length, with a roar he struck his weapon into the side of the bastards head, crushing it inwards and sending glistening chips of skull, which stood out in contrast against the pink of the brain in all directions. The last one snarled and leapt into Ezra, striking hard against his front. He smiled and brought both arms in with a crushing bear hug, pulling the lithe figure further into him. He felt the spin crack and split, the flesh ripped as it was pushed outwards and he laughed, throwing the body away like a child discards a toy.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake followed close after the space marine slammed the door to the ground, following Shadow as he set up position to lay fire down on the Dark Eldar the others had ignored. At a gesture from Shadow, in the style of the Schola Progenium, Drake advanced forwards further, keeping himself low as he took position behind a command console further up ahead. 

Drake waited for Shadows fire to have a lull, when the enemy Warriors would lean out of their positions to fire. Since he was at an angle, he wasn't in danger of getting shot by accident, but the Eldar would have to react quickly. As soon as the stop came, Drake took aim. Two warriors were setting their splinter guns against the consoles, and were ripe targets. The first died before he knew anything was wrong, and the other died before he could turn. Several other shots took down more of the warriors until Drake finally felt it was time to make himself scarce, to keep the return fire from killing him. Now Shadow would follow up, while Drake repositioned himself, keeping the Dark Eldar guessing where he would strike next.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sileven nodded her head with her orders. She made her way to the door and saw 12 dark Eldar warriors. She now had two choices, she could either throw a grenade at them or wait for back up. It would be best to wait for the other two to come and support her. If she threw a grenade their was a chance several of them would survive and kill her or even worse capture her. She push the thought aside and began waiting for her teammates to arrive while getting ready to attack the Dark Eldar force.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Christine heard the order, but for a short time considered staying where she was and wait for the Dark Eldar to come get her... Sileven started to run right away though, so Christine decided to go after Silevern. Christine arrived about 10 seconds after Sileven. 

"_Listen, I've got a plan... We both throw a frag grenade and you hide behind a crate of something, so they don't see you. I'll run past you, and when the Dark Eldar come past you you shoot them in the back. I don't think Mikael's grenade launcher would be useful here, since he could blow us up as well. So let's not wait for him. Or would you like to spare your hotshot laspistol with him? Then I'll give him mine too. Once they're past you I'll hop behind that crate over there, and start firing from over there._" she explained her plan to Sileven. This was after all also how they slayed a Prince of Chaos. Though they were with a bit more men and women...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow, seeing Drake's signals, changed his position slightly and opened fire again into the ranks of the Warriors. Three fell as shots pierced their helmets and several others dropping down for cover. Shadow gave the signal to Drake to hurl a grenade to displace them and then move forward to deal with them, while Shadow would provide support.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Examining a wrathbone tablet that had broken in several pieces, she put them together and made a pict of it, then took out her rubbing paper and made a carbon rubbing over that she carefully foldedn and put into her case. 'Ahh, well, life in the guard is better I suppose than in the under hives. I've seen some of those places, they're not the kind you want to spend your life.'
Hearing the inquisitor over the vox, she commented, 'Hmm seems that the Dark Eldar still think they can hold this place. Better stay sharp, in case some of them manage to slip past. Sneaky bastards they are.'


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Cain kept a sharp eye on the hallway. Hearing about the counter attack so soon was unsettling, but their position was secure. Faith's words striking up more memories of his childhood, if you could call it that. She was right the pit fights, gangs, and violence it was no way to live. Even away from the hives out in the beautiful forests there were still horrors and nightmares that would tear you to pieces even faster than the gangs. It filled him with pride that he had made it from there all the way to where he was now. Cain spoke with a bit of a smile, "You can't help where you are born i suppose."


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Drake slammed his back against the control console, avoiding the splinter rifle fire, and as he did so, he glanced the signal from Shadow. _Well, on my last one after this._ He thought, as he pulled the pin, baked the grenade, then flung it in the general direction of the Eldar. As the charge went off, Drake moved across the several rows in the gaps between, them, hooking his lasgun to his person, and drawing his sword again. 

There were only two left by the sounds of splinter fire, and he could handle that without depleting his lasguns battery even more, which would probably need to be switched soon. He came around the corner to see one of the xenos leaning up against the console, holding the ruins of his punctured helmet, though the downright blissful sounds coming from him told Drake he was still alive. The other was the more immediate threat, still holding his Splinter rifle. He brought it around to fire quick as a xeno would, and Drake barely had time to slice at the barrel before it discharged. The make was good, and the rifle didn't break, but now Drake was in position for the strike. He brought the hilt up into the things face, then buried the blade in its heart. He turned to end the others pain, but apparently it had already died from a splinter wound in the chest. Drake turned to survey the rest of the situation.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikael had just begun to catch his breath when the voice came over the vox. _"twelve Dark Eldar warriors regrouping outside. Mikael, Christine and Sileven, GET outside and kill them then SECURE THE PERIMETER! Enemy reinforcements are en route and I need the ridge by the side of the building taken. There should be two Dark Eldar Blasters up there we need them. There will be very few Dark Eldar so clear it out then man the turrets. The twelve Dark Eldar are at the door now."_ He let out a groan before turning around, running out the way he came. As he rounded the corner, a Dark Eldar stood, probably one that had taken another entrance or had managed to escape the slaughter of their team. 

Mikael ducked behind a crate, his breathing heavy. He gently set his grenade Launcher down, careful not to make to much noise. He then drew his dagger. Taking a deep breath, he gripped his dagger. Mikael volted from behind the crate, charging the Dark Eldar with a roar. He tried to bring the dagger down on the Xeno's head, but the Dark Eldar was to quick. The Warrior laughed before Mikael Stomped his heel into the Warriors foot, headbutting him at the same time. The Warrior let out a cry of pain and hesitated for a moment, giving Mikael the opprotunity to drive the dagger into his skull.

The Warrior crumped at Mikael's feet. He breathed heavily before speaking "Bastards fight dirty, so will I." He reached up and wiped his brow, blood was on his hand. more blood trickled from his forehead, his punishment for the headbutt. Mikael ignored it and pulled the Dagger from the Warriors skull, grabbing his Grenade Launcher and slinging it over his shoulder. He looked down the hall and saw Sileven and Christine in a tight corridor with more Warriors pouring in. His Grenade launcher would be no use in that tight space. He glanced around before reaching down and grabbing the Dead Warrior's Splinter Rifle. He eyed it for a moment before gripping it, feeling all to familure with the weapon. He rushed down the hall to meet the women. As the Warriors took notice to him and open fore, Mikael slid behind a couple of crates a few yards from Christine. "I hope you have a Plan!" he yelled over at Christine before reaching up, taking a few pot shots at the Warriors with the Splinter Rifle. None of his rounds hit, but the remaining warriors ducked into cover. Mikael ducked back, looking over at Christine.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_And there is our "Hero"... coming to ruin my plan..._" Christine said, while Mikael shot at the Dark Eldar. "_My plan was to throw grenades their way to blow most of them up and then have me as ba..._" a bullet flew right past Christine's head. "_Shit! Seek cover!!!_" After that Christine ran towards the crate next to Mikael and hopped over it, seeking cover behind it. "_In case they get close take this..._" Christine handed Mikael her hotshot laspistol. "_I don't trust that thing you're wearing, so don't use it near me. _" after that she started walking backwards, firing at the Dark Eldar and shooting one right in the eye. That has always been the weakest part after all. Something pierced through Christine's left shoulder, right between the plates of armour she wore, and she instantly fell to the ground and took a grenade from it's pouch. If her mates were killed and the dark eldar were trying to get past her she'd pull the pin, hoping to take some of them with her.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice walked into the control room and shot a dark eldar as he turned to engage her. She saw death all around the room and walked over to a console. She immediatly began to have a look, hoping to find the co-ordinates to the webway gate. Satisfied she turned to the others "Everyone outside, the PDF have notified me that there are several Dark Eldar vehicles full of troops on their way here. The PDF will be sending reinforcements but we will have to hold them off for a little while. We will need the heavy weapon platforms on the ridge next to this station."

Revan: You hear this and charge outside, the sooner these Dark Eldar are dealt with the sooner you can acquire more knowledge for the Chapter and yourself. You barrell past Christine and the others smashing aside two dark Eldar who got in your way, your armour breaking their bones. As you rush outside a Raider arrives, you pause only for a second before deciding to take this out and after a second you destroy it, mop up the survivors.

Ezra: Following Revan you and Alice get intercepted by 8 wytches on your way out. One stabbed her wicked blade through into Alice's shoulder causing her to drop her bolt pistol in pain. Protect the Inquisitor.

Drake, Shadow, Cain and Faith: As Drake and Shadow rush out of the control room Alice says "Grab Cain and Faith to help you." You proceed to the artefact room, informing them of the situation before heading out of ground floor window, bypassing the Dark Eldar fighting the Inquisitor and the ones attacking Christine, Mikeal and Sileven. As you climb out you can see the blasters manned by 4 Dark Eldar.

Mikeal, Christine and Sileven: There are only 9 Dark Eldar warriors left, and they all rush into the room, scanning with their weapons, they haven't spotted Sileven but know where Mikeal are. They believe that Christine is dead. You can ambush them and destroy them and head outside.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow raised his hand in a warning to his fellow stormtroopers, alerting them to the manned blasters. He quickly raised 'Lancer' and fired a shot right through the head of a Warrior as it noticed them, Shadow moved back into cover and started laying down cover fire for the others to advance under.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Catching Shadow's gesture Cain broke away from the group fast under the cover of his fire and slid behind a stack of steel crates. Checking his weapon he knelt in a firing position and opened up on the group taking one in a bloody hail of bolts. Cain dropped back down as the xeno returned fire. He hoped that would give the others the opening they needed. Cain standing and firing to keep them held down."Everyone move now! we'll provide cover!"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

_Idiot_ was the first thing that came to her mind. Perhaps she should throw a large cluster of grenades and kill them all. How fortunate for her teammates that she didn't have enough for her plan. _I'll have to come up with something else_ thought Sileven as she tried to come up with another plan. She grabbed on to her Hot-Shot Las pistol and grab one of her remaining grenades. As the Dark Eldar rush to the room she began to open fire, trying to catch them by surprised and to pin them. Using her other hand and mouth she pulled the pin off the grenade and threw the grenade at the Dark Eldar. She had given the Dark Eldar two choices. One was to stay put and let the grenade kill them or to continue running while she would shot them with her pistol. It didn't matter which one they choose, both paths would lead to their deaths. She only hoped that her teammates would give her some kind of supporting fire.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The shattered body of the dark eldar lay below him, a foe beyond his skill with the blade, even such a seasoned veteran could not stand up against his knowledge.

Now his reward was close, his reward for the insults for the mindless tedium of combat and he turned returning to the room of relics. Knowledge, the knowledge of a civilization beyond his imagination. It was a haven of knowledge and it was all his, his to devour, to ingest.

"Everyone outside, the PDF have notified me that there are several Dark Eldar vehicles full of troops on their way here. The PDF will be sending reinforcements but we will have to hold them off for a little while. We will need the heavy weapon platforms on the ridge next to this station."

A snarl of frustration and Revan brushed forward, robes flapping round his feet as he moved outside. The wind slapped his face and he looked out upon the horizon. Hover craft glided towards him and he pushed forwards at a loping trot surging ahead of the stormtroopers his eyes fixed upon a raider. The quicker it went down the better. An eldar tried to block his away yet he opened his stride and they crashed together, the eldar's ribs splintering on impact as he toppled backwards into a second. Revans feet crushed the vestiges life from both of them and he stood mounted upon the corpses, like a statue upon a pillion of corpses. 


The raider wobbled slightly as it banked and splinters flashed past his right arm as he raised it. It was weakly armoured, easy and vulnerable, he felt strong, felt the warp around him, felt the power seeping into his fingers, into the very marrow of his bone. Other raiders swerved dipping towards him and he bent, huddling as splinters flashed around him, not for him the heroic stand, he was practical and he knelt, back hunched and arms outstretched.

The sky boiled, crackling with sorcerous energy and sparks flew. He aimed building the energy, let it boil, a roar like a whip crack and lightening lashed down striking the engines of the raider in showers of sparks. Pulses broke the ship from bow to aft as it split torn apart by the blows of sorcerous energy, it was him his power, his roaring rage.

His eyes began to glow, glowing a translucent gold as lightening slashed down and the ship that now lay beached upon the ground was tossed into the air the survivors bodies enveloped in the maelstrom of power. They fell to the ground shattered and smouldering, no longer survivors.

Revan stood shakily leaning upon his staff as he pushed his way back towards the line of stormtroopers where he slumped behind a man bearing a woman (Christine), breathing heavily

He heard a scream and he gave a roar of anguish as he felt the psychic shockwave of Alice's pain and he turned to find Ezra surrounded by wyches and Alice shoulder clasping her shoulder in pain

He reached to the warp but the world spun sickeningly and he felt the urge to vomit as it struggled to envelop him to send him down entangle him in its depths.

Mantras came to his mind and he felt his knees give way. He reached out and his mind met the pained flashes of Alice's

"Do you need my help Inquisitor"

He was on hands and knees as he released the warp attempting to push it away. Above him

"Inquisitor do you need aid..."

He reached out to the woman above him yet she ignored him and he pushed himself up raising his bolt pistol and stared fixedly at the advancing eldar. His voice was calm yet there was a hint of accusation behind him as he snapped at the trooper

"Do you not aid your comrades? Why do Astartes and stormtroopers of the ordo xenos no longer stand side by side but fight as seperate entites? What is this sudden hatred of the astartes? Tell me the truth, I wish to know why this breach has occurred?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice gasped as the blade went through the power armour, feeling the wytch twist it, causing her to drop her bolt pistol and a hiss of pain escaped her lip. She heard Revan over the vox, but his voice sounded weak, strained from effort. _"No Revan head outside with the stormtroopers, me and Ezra can handle this. Faith will have a datasheet for you with all the data on."_ She ducked as a wytch swung for her head and cut her down. _"Only seven left Ezra," _She smiled weakly.

Everyone one else, as you head outside and see the damage that Revan has wrought you can see the dark eldar pulling back. On the horizon a 20 imperial tanks come rumbling into view, heading straight towards your position. Now that reinforcements have arrived you can take a breather and interact with each other. What are your thoughts on the battle, Revans formidble powers and each persons individual skills.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow silently retreated while nobody was looking, he did not enjoy crowds and being in an entire Imperial Guard formation was not something he wished to experience. Skulking into the temple he found a lone room and sat down, mouthing a prayer of thanks to the Emperor for a battle well fought.

He had been impressed by the Psyker astartes, even though he did not enjoy being around them. They were usually uncomfortable when they focused on him, with good cause though he thought. He spoke a benediction unto himself, speaking for the first time since this campaign had begun. The other stormtroopers were acceptable, no more no less. He was uninterested in them, if something did not merit his interest then he did not pursue it.

The battle had proved an amusing distraction but this enemy had not interested Shadow, they were disorganized and were scattered, and he had no chance to hunt a target. Shadow's expertise was hunting the enemy, assassinations. He lived to skulk in the shadows and bring quick death to the Emperor's enemies. He would have preferred to be an Imperial Assassin but that was not what the Emperor had in mind for him. He spoke an apology for wishing for another fate, even briefly, and started checking out his modified Sniper-Hellgun for any damaged sustained during the battle.


----------

